# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Keski-Uudenmaan joukkoliikenne

## Resiina

Kuuma-kuntien aikataulut 2007-08 ja kartat on julkaistu osoitteessa http://www.tuusula.fi/html/joukkolii...0708.index.htm Nurmijärven aikataulut löytyvät osoitteesta http://www.nurmijarvi.fi/palvelut/li...ssiaikataulut/

Kuuma-kuntien aikatauluista:
Keravan siirryttyä YTV-liikenteen piiriin suurin osa Keravan aikatauluista tippui Kuuma-kuntien aikatauluvihkosesta pois. Sen sijaan sinne on tullut Mäntsälän ja Pornaisten aikataulut ja reittikartat, mikä on sinänsä positiivinen asia, kunhan ihmiset löytäisivät vielä tämän palvelun.
Kesäliikenteen 07 alussa loppui pitkään liikennöity linja 845 Kerava - Järvenpää. Kyseistä linjaa liikennöi alunperin Klaavolan Linja Ky. Savonlinjan ostettua kyseisen firman 1990-luvulla linja siirtyi savolaiselle, muutama vuosi sitten linjalta karsittiin suurin osa vuoroista, jonka jälkeen linjalle jäi vain yksi lähtö suuntaansa ja nyt se lopetettiin kokonaan.

(Laitoin tämän ketjun muun Suomen paikallisliikenteen sekaan koska Tuusula, Järvenpää, Pornainen ja Mäntsälä eivät ole liittymässä YTV:n piiriin vielä muutamaan vuoteen)

----------


## tislauskolonni

Jännä asia tuossa aikataulukoosteessa on nuo linjoille annetut numerot. Järvenpäässä ne taitavat olla ihan oikeasti käytössä (nuo linjanumerot 21 - 25) ja onhan siinä joitakin u-linjojen numeroita, mutta mitä merkitystä on noilla muilla numeroilla? Tuskin pikavuorot koskaan alkavat oikeasti käyttää numeroa 9. Mäntsälä, Pornainen ja Tuusula ovat saaneet oman lukualueen linjoilleen, mutta käytetäänkö missään vaikka linjan 37 Mäntsälä - Porvoo numeroa tämän julkaisun ulkopuolella?

----------


## Jazu

Nuo numerot, joita aikatauluvihkosessa käytetään ovat sarjanumeroita, jotka kertovat linjan reitin kuntien sisällä, mutta Järvenpäässä paikallisliikenteessä ne (21-24 ja nyt 25) jouduttiin ottamaan käyttöön epäselvyyksien vuoksi. 

Ennen uudelleen numerointia linjanumerot menivät näin:

21, 21K = entinen linja 2, 2K (Asema-Terveyskeskus)

22 = entinen linja 3 (Asema-Jamppa-Metso-Nummenkylä)

23 = entinen linja 8 (Asema-Haarajoki)

24 = entinen linja 9 (Järvenpään palvelulinja)

25 = Järvenpää-Kellokoski ilman linjanumeroa

Sitten panin vielä merkille, että Nummenkylässä on myös tapahtunut pieniä reittimuutoksia palvelemaan Puurtajankadun teollisuusaluetta (Linja 22Y). Mäntsälän palvelulinjan Kimpsun vuoroja ei jostain syystä ole painettu aikatauluvihkoon.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Vuosia sitten Järvenpäässä oli ainakin linjat 206 ja 306. 206 ajoi Rautatieasema-Saunakallio-Valmet-Nummenkylä ja edelleen Rautatieasemalle. 306 ajoi taas Rautatieasema-Kyrölä ja edelleen Rautatieasemalle. Tuo oli joskus vuonna 1997.

----------


## Jazu

No kerrataan nyt nekin...

106: Asema-Laurila-Nummenkylä-Valmet-Jamppa-Asema

206: Asema-Jamppa-Valmet-Nummenkylä-Laurila-Asema

306: Asema-Terhola-Mikonkorpi-Ristinummi-Kyrölä-Asema

406: Asema-Jamppa-Valmet-Puurtajankatu-Nummenkylä-Jamppa-Asema

12: Terveyskeskus-Asema-Laurila-Haarajoki 

Linjatarjonta oli 90-luvulla muutenkin ihan toista luokkaa kuin nyt. Esim. 12:sta ajettiin kahdella autolla ja vuoroväli oli puoli tuntia aamusta iltaan.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Linjatarjonta oli 90-luvulla muutenkin ihan toista luokkaa kuin nyt. Esim. 12:sta ajettiin kahdella autolla ja vuoroväli oli puoli tuntia aamusta iltaan.


Näinhän se on. Nykyisinhän ajetaan kai tunnin välein, ja viikonloppuisin huonommin. Mutta ei silloinkaan sunnuntaisin liikkunut, ja lauantaisin oli kai tunnin välein.

----------


## Jazu

> Näinhän se on. Nykyisinhän ajetaan kai tunnin välein, ja viikonloppuisin huonommin. Mutta ei silloinkaan sunnuntaisin liikkunut, ja lauantaisin oli kai tunnin välein.


Juu, no Numppariin pääsee vielä kahdesti tunnissa. Talkoo voiminhan näitä vuoroja ajellaan kun kaupunki lopetti rahallisen tuen paikallisliikenteeltä. Tämä on sitä K-U:n "kuumaa kasvua" eli autoistetaan kaupungit.

----------


## aki

Tuli käytyä Järvenpäässä Ti 18.9 ja linjalla 3 näkyi ajavan SL 5 (Wiima M310). En tiedä, onko tämä vakiokalustoa Järvenpään sisäisessä liikenteessä, mutta jostain olen lukenut, että liikenne hoidetaan lähes kokonaan matalalattiakalustolla.

----------


## Jazu

> SL 5 (Wiima M310). En tiedä, onko tämä vakiokalustoa Järvenpään sisäisessä liikenteessä, mutta jostain olen lukenut, että liikenne hoidetaan lähes kokonaan matalalattiakalustolla.


Se on Tuomisen vanhoja autoja ja pyörii silloin tällöin paikkurissa. Satunnaisia sarjoja olen nähnyt myös ajettavan jollakin SL:n Eagle 560:llä (ovitus 1+0+1), mutta pääosin paikkuri hoidetaan kokonaan autoilla ESLL:n Säffleillä 118, 581 ja 582. 

Linjaa 3 ei käytännössä enää ole, vaan se on sekavuuden vuoksi muutettu linjaksi 22, mutta satunnaisesti paikkurissa pyörivien autojen kilpiä ei ole ohjemoitu näille uusille numeroille.

----------


## Miska

> Tuli käytyä Järvenpäässä Ti 18.9 ja linjalla 3 näkyi ajavan SL 5 (Wiima M310).


Eikös Jäken paikkurilinjat ole numeroitu 20-sarjaan? 21 Terveyskeskukselle, 22 Nummenkylään ja 23 Haarajoelle.

----------


## Resiina

Keski-uudellamaalla otetaan vuodenvaihteessa käyttöön uusi seutulippu



> *Keski-Uudenmaan seutulippu käyttöön 2.1.2008*
> Keski-Uudenmaan kuntien Järvenpään, Mäntsälän, Nurmijärven, Pornaisten ja Tuusulan sekä Hyvinkään ja Sipoon yhteinen seutulippu tulee voimaan 2.1.2008.
> 
> Uudella seutulipulla voi tehdä kyseisten kuntien alueen bussiliikenteessä eripituisia matkoja rajattomasti 30 päivän ajan. Lipulla voi matkustaa myös Keravalle ja Keravalta YTV:n sopimuksen ulkopuolisilla linjoilla 833, 850 ja 853. Vaihtamista bussista toiseen ei myöskään ole rajoitettu. Lippu ei kelpaa pikavuoroliikenteessä eikä osamaksuna alueen ulkopuolelle suuntautuvilla matkoilla. Lippua myydään kyseisten kuntien asukkaille. Lippua ensimmäisen kerran ostettaessa tulee todistaa henkilöllisyys. Seutulippu on henkilökohtainen. Seutulippu on voimassa 30 päivää ostohetkestä.   
> 
> Lipun hinta on 60 . Lisäksi ensimmäisellä ostokerralla veloitetaan 6,50 euron maksu Oy Matkahuolto Ab:n matkakortista, johon matkat ladataan. Ensimmäinen lataus suoritetaan Oy Matkahuolto Ab:n lipunmyyntipisteessä, seuraavat lataukset voidaan suorittaa myös busseissa.  
> 
> Seutulippua voi ostaa Hyvinkään, Järvenpään, Hyrylän, Mäntsälän, Nurmijärven, Klaukkalan, Rajamäen ja Nikkilän Oy Matkahuolto Ab:n lipunmyyntipisteistä. Alueen ulkopuolelta seutulippua voi ostaa myös Keravan ja Helsingin Kampin toimipisteistä. Seutulippua voi ostaa 2.1.2008 alkaen. Matkahuollon toimipisteissä on saatavissa tarkemmat ohjeet oikeudesta kortin hankintaan, lipun kelpoisuudesta jne.


http://www.sipoo.fi/fi/ajankohtaista...tem&itemid=151
K-U aikataluja
http://www.tuusula.fi/html/joukkolii...0708.index.htm

----------


## kemkim

Kyselin Porvoon kaupungin liikenneinsinööriltä, miksi seutulippua ei ole sinne saatu ja ehdotin syyksi autoilijoiden työmatkavähennysten pienenemistä. Hahaa, johan tärppäsi!




> Viime vuosikymmenen lopulla Porvoossa on suunniteltu Porvoo-Helsinki välin työmatkojen tukemista edullisemmalla lipulla. Hankkeen rahoitukseen olisi silloin saanut - ja saa luonnollisesti edelleenkin - lääninhallitukselta noin 50 % tuen, kuten muutkin vastaavassa asemassa olevat kunnat saavat. Hanke aiheutti ilmeisesti paljonkin ristiriitoja, varmaankin juuri mainitsemastasi syystä, eikä silloin edennyt päätöksentekoelimissä.
> 
> Asiaan ollaan kyllä palaamassa: katuosasto yritti viime kesänä varata tarkoitusta varten määrärahaa tälle vuodelle, jotta lipputuki voitaisiin ottaa käyttöön v. 2008, mutta osaston määrärahoja karsittiin ankaralla kädellä, joten asia ei vielä ole etenemässä. Yritämme jatkossa uudelleen, mutta korostamatta argumentoinnissa autoilijoiden/joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien vastakkainasettelua. Suurin osa ihmisistähän käyttää sekä yksityisautoa että joukkoliikennettä sujuvasti tilanteesta riippuen, joten elinvoimainen joukkoliikenne on kaikkien etu.

----------


## Jazu

Keski-Uudenmaan kesäaikataulujen myötä tuli joitain pieniä muutoksia:

Järvenpää:

Linja 21: Asema - Terveyskeskus

Menetti kaksi arkivuoroa ja yhden lauantaivuoron. K-vuorot Sipoontien kautta lopetettiin kokonaan.

Linja 22: Asema - Jamppa - Nummenkylä

Menetti kolme arkivuoroa ja sai yhden lauantaivuoron lisää. Linjan liikennöintiaikaa on myös lisätty viimeisen lähdön ollessa arkisin klo 20.35 Asemalta ja 20.55 Nummenkylästä. 

Linja 23: Asema - Pellonkulma - Linjatie

Sai neljä arkivuoroa lisää ja liikennöintiaika on myös pidennetty viimeisen lähdön ollessa arkisin klo 20.05 Asemalta ja klo 20.20 Linjatieltä. Linjan reitti on myös muuttunut Haarajoella kiertäen nyt Petäjätien ja Lehmustien kautta.

Linja 24: Asema - Kyrölä - Ristinummi

Linja ei aja enää Haarajoelle ja palvelulinja nimike on otettu pois. Linja menetti kaksi arkivuoroa. Reitti ei myöskään enää kulje Tuomalan kylän kautta, vaan auto kääntää Erkinkujalla ympäri. 

Linja 643: Helsinki - Hyrylä - Ruotsinkylä / Järvenpää - Hyökännummi

Linjan myöhäisempi lähtö ajaa nyt Järvenpäässä Jampan kautta Kellokoskelle.
Lähtöaika Järvenpään Asemalta lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin klo 03.30. 

Linjat ovat mielestäni saaneet hieman parannuksia, lukuun ottamatta linjaa 21. Liikennöintiajat ovat hieman pidentyneet ja samalla vuorotarjonta on tasaantunut noin kerran tunnissa kulkeviksi vuoroiksi.

----------


## Resiina

Keski-uudemmaan Talviaikataulut 2008-2009 ovat ilmestyneet netissä

----------


## Resiina

Keski-uudemmaan Kesäaikataulut 2009 ovat ilmestyneet netissä

Porvoon Liikenne Oy haluaa muutoksen Kerava-Nikkilä ja Nikkilä-Söderkulla bussivuoroihin



> Lausunto linjaliikenneluvasta nro 12031/Porvoon Liikenne Oy / Utlåtande om trafiklov nr 12031/Borgå Trafik Ab
> 273/05.05.01/2009
> KH § 134
> Kunnanhallitus/Kommunstyrelsen 12.5.2009
> 
> Valmistelija/Beredare: erikoissuunnittelija/specialplanerare Rita Lönnroth, rita.lonnroth(at)sipoo.fi, rita.lonnroth(at)sibbo.fi
> 
> *Porvoon Liikenne Oy hakee muutoksia KeravaNikkilä ja 
> KeravaNikkiläKilpilahti -reittejä koskevaan liikennelupaan nro 12031*. 
> ...


Osittain tuohon edelliseen liittyen Porvoon Liikenne hakee myös toista liikenneluvan muutosta



> Kunnanhallitus/Kommunstyrelsen § 135 12.05.2009 
> 
> Lausunto linjaliikenneluvista nro 14506 ja 20017/Porvoon Liikenne Oy / Utlåtande om trafiklov nr 14506 och 20017/Borgå Trafik Ab
> 
> 272/05.05.01/2009
> KH § 135
> Kunnanhallitus/Kommunstyrelsen 12.5.2009
> 
> Valmistelija/Beredare: erikoissuunnittelija/specialplanerare Rita Lönnroth, rita.lonnroth(at)sipoo.fi, rita.lonnroth(at)sibbo.fi
> ...


Sipoo Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenne järjestelmään ?



> *Aloite liikennesuunnitelman laatimiseksi ja julkisen liikenteen parantamiseksi/Heikki Vestman ym.*
> 4308/V1.11.116/2008
> KV § 77
> *Valtuusto 13.10.2008*
> Heikki Vestman ja 11 muuta valtuutettua jättivät aloitteen kunnan liikennesuunnitelman laatimisesta ja julkisen liikenteen parantamisesta, liite.
> Valtuusto merkitsi aloitteen tiedoksi.
> KH § 15
> *Kunnanhallitus 10.2.2009*
> Valmistelija: erikoissuunnittelijare Rita Lönnroth
> ...


Ja sitten lopuksi toisellainen uutinen koskien Porvoon Liikenne Oy:tä



> *Porvoon Liikenteen busseissa havaittu kosteus- ja homevaurioita*
> 04.06.2009 8:05 
> Uudenmaan työsuojelupiiri on pyytänyt Porvoon Liikenteeltä kirjallisen selvityksen linja-autoissa havaituista kosteus- ja homevaurioista.
> 
> Porvoon Liikenteen toimitusjohtaja Eero Huttunen kiistää, että kyseessä olisi ongelma, eikä halua kommentoida asiaa Uusimaalle lainkaan. 
> 
> Meihin on oltu yhteydessä, ja me olemme pyytäneet selvityspyynnön työnantajalta, kertoo puolestaan työsuojeluinsinööri Sirkku Lehtimäki Uudenmaan työsuojelupiiristä.
> 
> Työnantajan on selvitettävä ja arvioitava, mistä linja-autojen rakenteelliset kosteus- ja homevauriot syntyvät (syy) ja miten laajoja ne ovat, sanotaan työsuojelupiirin tarkastuskertomuksessa.
> ...

----------


## ESLL

Nikkilän MH-asiamies lopetti toimintansa 22.5.2009 ja Sipoon nikkilän MH-pakettipalvelut hoituvat tästä eteenpäin Keravan MH-asiamiehen toimesta osoitteessa asema-aukio 7, Kerava.

----------


## Resiina

Uusi sipoon suunnan aikatauluvihkonen on ilmestynyt netissä. Siinä on muutama muutos edelliseen verrattuna esim Linjojen Kerava-Nikkilä ja Nikkilä-Söderkulla yhdistäminen yhdeksi linjaksi Kerava-Nikkilä-Söderkulla.



> *SIPOON JA PORNAISTEN  UUSI BUSSIAIKATAULUESITE*
> Sipoon ja Pornaisten kuntien yhteinen bussiaikatauluesite jaetaan heinäkuun alussa talouksiin. Esitettä saa busseista, ko. kuntien infoista sekä Porvoon ja Kampin linja-autoasemilta. Esitetiedot löytyvät myös nettiosoitteesta www.sipoo.fi > Palvelut > Liikenne. Esite on voimassa 10.8.20096.6.2010 (Huom. Esitteen mukainen kouluvuosi alkaa 10.8.2009). Painomäärä on 35 000 kappaletta. Uusi esite ja reittikartta.
> 
> Helsingin ja Porvoon välistä bussivuorojärjestelmää uudistettu
> Monien vuoromuutosten takia esitteen voimaantuloajankohtaa siirrettiin tänä vuonna poikkeuksellisesti kesäkuun alusta elokuun alkuun. Helsingin ja Porvoon välistä bussivuorojärjestelmää uudistettiin bussiyhtiöiden laajana yhteistyöhankkeena. Vuorovälejä tasoitettiin siten, että bussit kulkevat Porvoosta pääsääntöisesti 15 minuuttia vaille ja yli sekä Helsingistä puolelta ja tasan. Ruuhka-aikoina bussit kulkevat 15 minuutin välein. 
> 
> Uusi linja: KeravaNikkiläSöderkulla 
> Aikatauluesitteessä on myös muita tärkeitä muutoksia. Keravan ja Nikkilän sekä Nikkilän ja Söderkullan reitit on yhdistetty. Tämä vaikuttaa merkittävästi Keski- ja Etelä-Sipoon väliseen bussiliikenteeseen. Uusi KeravaNikkiläSöderkulla -reitti yhdistää kunnan kolme kasvualuetta toisiinsa ja parantaa yhteyksiä raideliikenneverkostoon ja Helsingin ja Porvoon väliseen tiheään bussivuoroverkostoon. Keravalta Nikkilän kautta Söderkullaan kulkevat bussit eivät poikkea Nikkilän linja-autoasemalle.  Kun bussit saapuvat Söderkullaan, ne ajavat reittiä AmiraalintieSöderkullan koulukeskusUusi Porvoontie ja takaisin Söderkullantietä pitkin Nikkilään.
> 
> ...

----------


## ESLL

Myös linjan 833 (Klemetskog)-Riihikallio-Hyrylä-Kerava linjanumero muuttuu syysliikenteen alussa 933:si !!

----------


## Resiina

Keski-uudemmaan Talviaikataulut 2009-2010 ovat ilmestyneet netissä
Nurmijärven aikataulut ovat ensimmäistä kertaa mukana.

----------


## Jazu

Järvenpäässä aloittaa / on jo aloittanut kutsuohjattu -palvelulinja. Lähtöpaikkana Myllytien terveyskeskus ja lähdöt tasa tunnein klo 9-15.

----------


## ESLL

Nikkilän MH-pakettipalvelut ovat siirtyneet keravan MH-asiamiespisteen hallinnasta takaisin nikkilään uuden yrittäjän Sipoon Autovaraosa Oy:n hoidettavaksi, osoitteeseen Isokyläntie 30, 04130 Sipoo

----------


## Jazu

Järvenpää 14.9.2009 noin klo 15

SL871 (Irisbus Crossway LE) / Linja 22

----------


## Resiina

Etelän Bussien linja- ja tilausajoliikenne on siirtynyt Nurmijärven Linja Oy:lle 03.12.2009 tehdyllä liiketoimintakaupalla.
Linjat 34 ja 934 siirtyvät 01.01.2010 Nurmijärven Linja Oy:lle. 
Kyseisen kaupan myötä asiakkaat voivat käyttää Nurmijäven Linja Oy:n lippuja myös kyseisillä linjoilla.
Lähde:
http://www.korsisaari.fi/fi/lehdisto...18&uutinen=144

----------


## Resiina

Linjan 643 liikenne loppuu 06.06.2010
Tuusulan kunta kilpailutti linjat 62, 64, 67 ja 974 kaudelle 07.06.2010-31.05.2013 (Optio vuoden 2014 loppuun)
Nurmijärven linja sai linjat 62 ja 64
Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne sai linjat 67 ja 974

Lisäksi Sipoon ja Pornaisten aikataluluonnos ajalle 7.6.2010 - 5.6.2011 löytyy Täältä ja Keski-uudemmaan kesäaikataulut löytyy Täältä

----------


## Pihkaniitty

Linjaa 950 Kerava - Nikkilä liikennöi näköjään taas kesän ajan
Etelä-Suomen linjaliikenne, eilen näin kauempaa jonkun Setran linjalla.

----------


## Jazu

SL 681  näyttäisi taas ajelevan Keski-Uudellamaalla.

----------


## Resiina

Sipoon kunanvaltuustossa on 31.01.2011 käsitelty aloitetta joukkoliikenneyhteyksien parantamisesta



> Aloite kunnan sisäisen bussiliikenteen nopeasta parantamisesta 
> 1330/00.00.09/2010
> 
> KV § 70
> Valtuusto 30.8.2010 
> Yhteisen Sipoomme valtuustoryhmä jätti aloitteen, jossa se vaatii, että Nikkilän ja Söderkullan välisiä bussivuoroja lisätään pikaisesti. Aloitteessa vaaditaan myös bussiliikennettä koskevan pikaisen selvityksen tekemistä, jotta tarpeet voidaan ottaa huomioon ensi vuoden talousarviota laadittaessa. 
> KH § 375
> Kunnanhallitus 9.11.2010
> Valmistelija: erikoissuunnittelija Rita Lönnroth, rita.lonnroth@sipoo.fi,
> ...


Lähde: http://sipoo1.tjhosting.com/kokous/20111120-12.HTM
Saapi nähdä mitä tuostakin sitten loppujenlopuksi tulee  :Question:

----------


## Lasse

Toisaalta tuon tammikuisen kokouksen jälkeen sipoolaisten katse on jo kääntynyt kohti HSL:ää
http://www.sipoonsanomat.fi/artikkel...-mukaan-hslaan

----------


## 339-DF

HSL-jäsenyys maksaisi tuon mukaan Sipoolle 400 000 e/v. Eihän sillä saa kuin yhden bussin ja hallintokuluja. Eli millaiselle liikenteelle tuo hintaoletus perustuu? Ilmeisesti nykyiselle, vaikka kuvateksti antaakin ymmärtää, että HSL:n myötä vuoroja tulisi lisää.

----------


## Miska

> HSL-jäsenyys maksaisi tuon mukaan Sipoolle 400 000 e/v. Eihän sillä saa kuin yhden bussin ja hallintokuluja. Eli millaiselle liikenteelle tuo hintaoletus perustuu? Ilmeisesti nykyiselle, vaikka kuvateksti antaakin ymmärtää, että HSL:n myötä vuoroja tulisi lisää.


Tuolla rahalla saisi nykyisen palvelutason ja lisäksi asukkaille edullisemmat joukkoliikennematkat ja mahdollisuuden kulkea yhdellä HSL-matkakortilla koko seudulla. Matkat halpenisivat niillä, jotka käyttävät Sipoon bussien lisäksi muuta joukkoliikennettä, vaikkapa ratikkaa, sekä alennusryhmäläisillä. Nykyisellään Sipoon tukemissa työmatka- ja seutulipuissa on vain yksi hinta kaikille matkustajaryhmille, joten esimerkiksi lapsilla, nuorilla ja opiskelijoilla lippujen hinnat putoaisivat hyvin merkittävästi. 

Siirtymäajan liikennöintisopimusten voimassaoloajan loppuun saakka liikenne perustuisi U-järjestelmään kuten Kirkkonummella. Sopimusten päätyttyä Sipoon sisäinen sekä Sipoon ja muun HSL-alueen välinen liikenne muuttuisi HSL:n tilaamaksi. Merkittävä osa Sipoon kautta kulkevasta bussiliikenteestä on kuitenkin HSL-alueen ulkopuolelle ulottuvaa (lähinnä Pornaisiin sekä Porvooseen ja muualle Itä-Uudellemaalle), joten iso osa liikenteestä saattaa säilyä nykyisen U-liikenteen tapaisena.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Merkittävä osa Sipoon kautta kulkevasta bussiliikenteestä on kuitenkin HSL-alueen ulkopuolelle ulottuvaa (lähinnä Pornaisiin sekä Porvooseen ja muualle Itä-Uudellemaalle), joten iso osa liikenteestä saattaa säilyä nykyisen U-liikenteen tapaisena.


Kenelläkään ei ole varmaan tietoa asiasta vielä mutta itse olen funtsinut että tuleekohan nykyiset 7xx- ja 8xx- U-linjat kilpailutuksen piiriin siirtymäajan päätyttyä? Kalustoa ainakin em. linjoilla voisi parantaa laittamalla ehtoihin linjoille paremmin sopivia autotyyppejä, esim low-entryjä sopivalla sisustuksella, ovituksella ym systeemeillä. Se sitten että kuka kilpailuttaa ja asettaako edes ylipäätänsä mitään vaatimuksia kalustolle...

----------


## Piirka

Tällä hetkellä ELY-keskukset kilpailuttavat "ei-kermankuorinta" -linjat. Uudenmaan ELY:n tarjouskilpailu 2011/1 kilpailutuksessa helmi-maaliskuun aikana oli 18 kohdetta, joista kohteen HE4 Porvoo-Nikkilä (yksi ma-pe+ -vuoro klo 7.35) voitti Oy Pohjolan Liikenne Oy ajalle 5.6.2011-2.6.2012. Hämeen puoleiset ostokaudet jatkuvat aina 31.5.2014 saakka.

Kun pohditaan tuota Sipoon 400.000 euron HSL-kulua, niin pitää muistaa, että asukkaita on vain hieman alle 18.300. Asukasta kohden summa on hieman yli 21 euroa. Lienee kait keskimääräinen summa? Löytyyköhän mistään tilastoja siitä minkälaisia summia kunnat eri puolella Suomea satsaavat esim. asukasta kohden joukkoliikenteeseen? Helsingissä + pks, Tampereella ja Turussa summa lienee (paljon?) korkeampi?

Edit: näköjään Uudenmaan ELY hoiti myös Hämeen ELYn puolesta joukkoliikennekilpailutuksen. Jep, Uudenmaan ELY hoitaa Kanta- ja Päijät-Hämeiden liikenneasiat.

----------


## Jazu

Korsisaarella näyttää olevan kalustossaan käytetty, tutussa leijavärityksessä oleva Omni City. Kenenköhän vanha?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Korsisaarella näyttää olevan kalustossaan käytetty, tutussa leijavärityksessä oleva Omni City. Kenenköhän vanha?


Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:n.

----------


## Jazu

Asia kunnossa, kiitos. Taitaapi olla ensimmäinen täysikokoinen matala auto Nurmijärvellä.

----------


## Jazu

Järvenpäässä on aloittanut uusi bussilinja numero 26. Lainattu suoraan Järvenpään kaupungin nettisivuilta 22.12.2011 julkaistusta tiedotteesta: 




> Uusi bussilinja nro 26 on joulukuussa 2011 aloittanut liikennöinnin reitillä Rautatieasema - Helsingintie - Alhontie - Vanha Yhdystie - Sipoontie - Vanha Lahdentie - Intro4. Alkuvaiheessa se palvelee lähinnä työmatkayhteytenä junaliikenteen ja uuden Intro4 -teollisuusalueen välillä. Lähdöt Rautatieasemalta ovat klo 6.22, 6.50, 15.10 ja 15.45 ja vastaavasti Intro4 -alueelta (Kavika Oy) klo 6.35, 7.00, 15.00, 15.25 ja 16.00.

----------


## Jazu

Tiistai 12.6. klo ~17 Järvenpään Keskusta.

Linjalla 22 Rautatieasema-Nummenkylä SL-Autolinjojen Turun tilaajaväreissä oleva Volvo 204L. Kylkinumeroa en nähnyt.

----------


## Jazu

> Tiistai 12.6. klo ~17 Järvenpään Keskusta.
> 
> Linjalla 22 Rautatieasema-Nummenkylä SL-Autolinjojen Turun tilaajaväreissä oleva Volvo 204L. Kylkinumeroa en nähnyt.


Kyseessä oli SL-Autolinjat 736.

----------


## Jazu

Lauantai 20.10.2012, Järvenpää

Linja 22 / ESLL 322 (GKM-298, Volvo 8700LE)

----------


## Eppu

> Lauantai 20.10.2012, Järvenpää
> 
> Linja 22 / ESLL 322 (GKM-298, Volvo 8700LE)


Näistä uittovolvoista (#322 ja #323) olis nyt pari kuvaa tarjolla:

http://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2012/lokakuu/IMG_2228.jpg
http://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2012/lokakuu/IMG_2233.jpg

----------


## karihoo

Vuodenvaihteessa tulee muutoksia Ventoniemen aikatauluihin, tarkemmat tiedot täältä: http://www.ventoniemi.fi/uutiset.php?id=158

Tälläkin kertaa yksi vuoropari loppuu: arkisin 5:50 Hyvinkäältä lentoasemalle ja Hämeenkylään + 8:45 Hki-Hyvinkää

----------


## kuukanko

Järvenpään katurissa ajelee tänään SL 994, Irisbus Crossway LE midi 120-ovin. Rekkari on USZ-458.

----------


## aki

Selailin MH:n aikatauluhakua ja Mäntsälä-Sälinkää-Riihimäki sekä Mäntsälä-Sälinkää-Hyvinkää reiteille on tullut uusia liikennöitsijöitä ESLL:n ja Ventoniemen vuorojen tilalle. Milloinkohan nämä muutokset ovat tapahtuneet? Uusia liikennötsijöitä on kolme, Mattilan liikenne, Kajon sekä Liikenne Lampola. Vuorot jakautuvat nykyään seuraavasti:

Mäntsälä-Sälinkää-Hyvinkää(H)
Mäntsälä-Sälinkää-Riihimäki(R)

6.40(H) ESLL
6.45(R) Mattilan liikenne
8.25(H) Kajon
12.30(R) Mattilan liikenne
14.40(Sulkava) ESLL
15.25(H) Liikenne Lampola
16.15(R) Mattilan liikenne

Hyvinkää(H)-Sälinkää-Mäntsälä
Riihimäki(R)-Sälinkää-Mäntsälä

7.30(H) ESLL
10.00(R) Mattilan liikenne
14.25(H) Kajon
15.15(R) Mattilan liikenne
16.15(H) Liikenne Lampola
17.15(R) Mattilan Liikenne

Onkohan tämä tulevaisuuden trendi että tällaisia heikosti kuormitettuja pienten kylien kautta kulkevia vakiovuoroja ajaa pienemmät firmat joilta löytyy paremmin tällaisille reiteille sopivaa kalustoa, kuten tilatakseja ja minibusseja. Nämä Sälinkään kautta kulkevat vuorot ovat juuri sellaisia mihin riittää hyvin tilataksi tai minibussi kun matkustajia per vuoro on yleensä kourallinen.

----------


## Piirka

> Selailin MH:n aikatauluhakua ja Mäntsälä-Sälinkää-Riihimäki sekä Mäntsälä-Sälinkää-Hyvinkää reiteille on tullut uusia liikennöitsijöitä ESLL:n ja Ventoniemen vuorojen tilalle. Milloinkohan nämä muutokset ovat tapahtuneet?


Uudenmaan ELY-keskuksen (2012/1) kilpailuttamaa ostoliikennettä. Pikaisella selailulla ainakin Kajonin ja Liikenne Lampolan ajamat vuorot ovat kaksivuotisella sopparilla 3.6.2012-1.6.2014.

----------


## hana

Mikähän mahtaa olla kilpailutus tilanne Nurmijärven, Tuusulan, Järvenpään ja Hyvinkään linjojen osalta?

----------


## kuukanko

> Mikähän mahtaa olla kilpailutus tilanne Nurmijärven, Tuusulan, Järvenpään ja Hyvinkään linjojen osalta?


Nurmijärvellä siirtymäajan sopimukset ovat voimassa 31.12.2014 asti. Järvenpään paikkurissa ESLL ajaa jo kilpailutetulla sopimuksella.

----------


## Alur

> Mikähän mahtaa olla kilpailutus tilanne Nurmijärven, Tuusulan, Järvenpään ja Hyvinkään linjojen osalta?


Hyvinkään paikallisliikenteestä on tehty käyttöoikeussopimus jo pari vuotta sitten.

----------


## hana

Edellä olevista viesteistä selviää kilpailutusten tilanne Nurmijärven, Hyvinkään ja Järvenpään osalta, mutta onko kenelläkään tietoa Tuusulan tilanteesta?

----------


## ESLL

Linjan U974 osalta tilanne on tämä, joilloin Tuusulan kunnan sijasta seuraavan kilpailutuksen julkaisee Uudenmaan ELY-keskus:

Reitti jatkuu edelleen Tuusulan kunnan hankkimana 31.12.2014 saakka. HSL on sopinut kunnan kanssa erikseen, että Vantaan alueella linjalla kelpaavat HSL:n liput. Tuusulan sisällä tai kuntarajan Tuusula/Vantaa ylittävillä matkoilla kelpaavat nyt ja jatkossakin vain Matkahuollon toteuttamat liput.

Millainen jatko on 1.1.2015 alkaen, on vielä auki. Ilmeisestikin se jatkuu entisenlaisena Kehäradan alkuun 1.7.2015. Puhetta on kuitenkin Tuusulan kanssa ollut siitä, että linja typistettäisiin päättymään Korsoon. Välillä Korso-Peijas ei ole enää ollut kulkijoita. Se tuli alun alkaenkin siksi, että tuusulalaisten erikoissairaanhoito oli silloin Peijaksen sairaalassa. Nykyäänhän se on Hyvinkään sairaalassa.

Lisätietoja antaa Tuusulan kunnan liikenneinsinööri Jukka-Matti Laakso, jukka-matti.laakso@tuusula.fi, puh. 040 314 3569.

Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne Oy:llä (optio)sopimus linjan hoitamiseen päättyy 31.12.2014

----------


## hana

Onko ESLL:llä tietoa Tuusulasta Helsinkiin ajettavien linjojen kilpailutuksesta? Esim. tuo U 632:n tilanne kiinnostaa ainakin Viinikanmetsän alueen työntekijöitä, koska uudessa Vantaan linjastosuunnitelmassa ei ole enää vaihdotonta yhteyttä Helsingistä Viinikanmetsään. Nykyinen 652 (A) on suunniteltu menevän jatkossa Hakaniemestä Kivistön asemalle.

----------


## LateZ

Mikähän mahtaa Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenteen Helsinki-Hyrylä-Järvenpää-Mäntsälä -liikenteen tilanne olla, ilmeisesti kesäkuussa loppuu siirtymäaika koko joukolta vuoroja? Reittiliikennelupahakemus on jätetty ja vedetty pois. Koiviston Auton ja Ventoniemen siirtymäaika Tuusulan suunnalla jatkuu kuitenkin vielä vuosia, jollain kai ELY-keskuksen olisi syytä paikata Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenteen jättämä aukko. Jos vielä 637 nykymuodossaan lakkaa, jää tiettyinä aikoina tarjonta Hyrylän ja Helsingin välillä turhan rajoittuneeksi.

----------


## kuukanko

Uudenmaan ELY-keskus on alkanut kilpailuttaa reittipohjaista käyttöoikeussopimusta linjoista 665 Helsinki - Hyrylä - Järvenpää - Hyökännummi + nippu kirjainversioita, 765 Helsinki - Viikki - Järvenpää - Jamppa - Nummenkylä - Hyökännummi ja 941 Tammisto - Aviapolis - Lentoasema - Maantiekylä - Riihikallio - Hyrylä - Jokela - Hyvinkää. Tarjouspyyntö löytyy ELY-keskusten joukkoliikenteen hankinnat -sivulta, kun valitsee alueeksi Uudenmaan.

Sopimuskausi on 1.7.2014 - 30.6.2015 + 1 vuoden optiomahdollisuus.

Kilpailu on jaettu kahteen kohteeseen, joista voi jättää yhdistelmätarjouksen:
linjat 665 ja 765: 4 bussialinja 941: 1 bussi

----------


## kuukanko

Uudenmaan ELY-keskus aloitti tänään alueellisen käyttöoikeussopimuksen kilpailuttamisen Nurmijärven joukkoliikenteestä. Sopimus kattaa Nurmijärven sisäisen liikenteen, Nurmijärven ja pääkaupunkiseudun välisen liikenteen, Nurmijärven ja Hyvinkään välisen liikenteen ja palveluliikenne Kivenkyydin. Liikennöitsijä suunnittelee reitit ja aikataulut itse, paitsi Nurmijärvi - Hyvinkää -välillä, Nurmijärven sisäisillä linjoilla 42, 47, 53 ja 495K sekä palveluliikenne Kivenkyydillä. Sopimuskausi on 1.1.2015 - 31.12.2017 + 1 vuoden optiomahdollisuus.

Kilpailun ratkaisussa hinnasta saa korkeintaan 95 pistettä ja kalustosta korkeintaan 5 pistettä. Kalustopisteet määräytyvät päästöjen perusteella. Kalustovaatimuksena on isoilla busseilla Euro2-päästötaso ja 16 vuoden maksimi-ikä, pienkalustolla 8 vuoden maksimi-ikä. Vain ruuhka-aikaan käytettävän kaluston ei tarvitse täyttää päästö- eikä ikävaatimusta.

Tarjouspyynnön voi ladata Uudenmaan elinkeino-, liikenne- ja ympäristökeskuksen internet-sivuilta osoitteesta: http://www.ely-keskus.fi/web/ely/jou...teen-hankinnat (sivulla tulee huomata, että oikeassa yläkulmassa olevasta vihreästä painikkeesta tulee olla valittuna Uusimaa).

----------


## Nak

Tuohan on mittatilaustyönä tehty Korsisaarelle :P

----------


## Zambo

> Vain ruuhka-aikaan käytettävän kaluston ei tarvitse täyttää päästö- eikä ikävaatimusta.


Tämä on mielenkiintoinen lisäys kalustovaatimuksiin. Ruuhka-aikaan voi ajaa lähes millä tahansa "pommilla". Kaluston pääomakulut ovat kuitenkin vain pieni osa liikenteen hoitokuluista, mutta se on iso osa miellyttävän joukkoliikenteen imagoa. Nurmijärvellä luulisi olevan potentiaalisia joukkoliikennematkustajia paljon nykyistä enemmän.

Tässä tapauksessa kalustovaatimukset lienevät kuitenkin etu. Nykyisin linjoja liikennöivällä Nurmijärven linjalla on merkittävä osa kalustosta 19xx mallisia, vastaavasti monilla muillakin liikennöitsijöillä jää vastaavan ikäistä kalustoa ilman ajoa. Korsisaaren lisäksi voisi ainakin veikata Pohjolan Liikenteen olevan kiinnostunut liikenteestä.

----------


## J_J

> Tämä on mielenkiintoinen lisäys kalustovaatimuksiin.


Anteeksi maalaisuuteni, mutta lisäys tarkalleen ottaen mihin vaatimuksiin? Salli mun nauraa  :Smile:

----------


## aki

Näin harrastajan näkökulmasta toivon että Korsisaari jatkaa 339:n liikennöitsijänä. Kalusto on kirjavaa ja vanhemmatkin autot on hyvässä kunnossa. Mulla ei ole mitään sitä vastaan että Korsisaaren vanhukset 3, 30 ja 47 saisivat jatkaa ruuhkavuoroissa :Smile:  Jos vertaan vaikka Vihdintien linjoja 339 ja 345, niin kyllä 339 voittaa kirkkaasti. 345:n kalusto on kaikki samaa HSL-väristä VDL:ää joka on aika tylsää.

----------


## kuukanko

> Näin harrastajan näkökulmasta toivon että Korsisaari jatkaa 339:n liikennöitsijänä.


Tuskin jatkaa, sillä kilpailutuksessa ei edellytetä 339:n liikennöintiä lainkaan.

----------


## Nak

> Tuskin jatkaa, sillä kilpailutuksessa ei edellytetä 339:n liikennöintiä lainkaan.


Mutta mikäli Korsisaari voittaisi, se voisi halutessaan jatkaa osimoilleen samoilla reiteillä ja aikatauluilla kuin nykyäänkin?

----------


## Miska

> Mutta mikäli Korsisaari voittaisi, se voisi halutessaan jatkaa osimoilleen samoilla reiteillä ja aikatauluilla kuin nykyäänkin?


Korsisaaren nykyinen tarjonta ei täyttäisi vaadittua palvelutasoa. Esimerkiksi Helsinki-Klaukkala -välillä edellytetään enintään puolen tunnin vuoroväliä viikonloppuisin, kun nykyinen tarjonta on varsin epätasaista vuorovälin venyessä keskellä päivääkin paikoitellen pariin tuntiin.

----------


## Nak

> Korsisaaren nykyinen tarjonta ei täyttäisi vaadittua palvelutasoa. Esimerkiksi Helsinki-Klaukkala -välillä edellytetään enintään puolen tunnin vuoroväliä viikonloppuisin, kun nykyinen tarjonta on varsin epätasaista vuorovälin venyessä keskellä päivääkin paikoitellen pariin tuntiin.


Joo. Nurmijärven yhteydet ovat kyllä hanurista. Hyvä että palvelutasoa on määritelty noinkin tiukaksi. Toivottavasti sinne saataisi hyvät yhteydet ja matkustajia käyttämään niitä.

 Viime viikonloppuna olin Serenassa ja Venäläisperhe tuli kysymään multa, että pääsevätkö kyydissäni e82:lla Helsinkiin. Sanoin että eivät suoraan, mutta pääsevät kalajärvelle ja helsinkiin 345:llä. Aikataulun mukaan olisivat joutuneet odottamaan vaihtoa ~10min. Sitten he kaivoivat Matkahuollon liput laukusta ja sanoin että ne eivät käy minulle. Puolisen tuntia olivat jo 339:ä odottaneet ja lähes tunniksi sitä piti vielä jäädä odottamaan. Eivät halunneet sitten ostaa uusia lippuja vaan jäivät ennemmin odottamaan 339:ä. Onneksi oli aurinkoinen keli  :Smile: 

Siitä kävikin mielessä miksei esim. e82 voisi ajaa Serenan sijaan sinne Nurmijärven rajan kääntöpaikalle ja poiketa sitten serenassa jonain kirjainversiona? Lahnus on kuitenkin aika huonojen yhteyksien varassa. 339 kulkee miten sattuu ja koulubussit ajaa vain koulupäivinä harvakseltaan..  :Sad:

----------


## aki

> Tuskin jatkaa, sillä kilpailutuksessa ei edellytetä 339:n liikennöintiä lainkaan.


Jos ehtona on 30min vuoroväli viikonloppuisin mutta liikennöitsijä saa itse määritellä reitit ja aikataulut, niin eikö liikennöitsijä voi ajaa osan linjoista Hämeenlinnanväylää ja osan Vihdintietä kuten nykyisinkin? 339:llä on usein viikonloppuisin varsin täysiä vuoroja Serenaan menossa tai tulossa olevista ihmisistä. Luulisi että osa vuoroista kannattaisi jatkossakin ajaa Vihdintietä Klaukkalaan jolloin suora yhteys Hesasta Serenaan säilyisi. 30min vuoroväli Hki-Nurmijärvi välille viikonloppuisin vaikuttaa kyllä todella tiheältä. Saa nähdä onnistuuko lisääntyvä tarjonta houkuttelemaan tarpeeksi uusia matkustajia jotta noin tiheä vuoroväli kannattaa?

----------


## kuukanko

> Uudenmaan ELY-keskus on alkanut kilpailuttaa reittipohjaista käyttöoikeussopimusta linjoista 665 Helsinki - Hyrylä - Järvenpää - Hyökännummi + nippu kirjainversioita, 765 Helsinki - Viikki - Järvenpää - Jamppa - Nummenkylä - Hyökännummi ja 941 Tammisto - Aviapolis - Lentoasema - Maantiekylä - Riihikallio - Hyrylä - Jokela - Hyvinkää.


Linjat 665 ja 765 voitti Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne, linjan 941 Ventoniemi. Hankintapäätös

----------


## kuukanko

Järvenpää on aloittanut paikallisliikenteensä kilpailuttamisen uudelle sopimuskaudelle, joka alkaa 1.1.2015 ja päättyy 31.12.2016 + 2 vuoden optiomahdollisuus. Kilpailu käydään bruttokustannuskilpailuna ja ratkaisuperusteena on halvin hinta.

Kilpailussa koko liikenne on yhtenä kohteena, johon kuuluu sekä paikallisliikenteen linjat 21 - 25 ja 65 että palveluliikenne. Liikenne vaatii 3 normaalikokoista bussia ja 2 pikkubussia.

Normaalikokoisten bussien kokovaatimuksena on vähintään 24 istumapaikkaa ja pikkubussien 14 - 22 istumapaikkaa. Molempien päästötasovaatimus on vähintään Euro4 ja maksimi-ikä 9 vuotta.

Tarjouspyyntö

----------


## kuukanko

Myös Tuusula on kilpailuttamassa paikallis- ja palveluliikenteessä uudelle sopimuskaudelle.

Kilpailussa on 4 kohdetta:
linja 64 (1 matalalattiabussi, vähintään 34 istumapaikkaa)linja 67 (1 matalalattiabussi, vähintään 28 istumapaikkaa)linja 974 (1 matalalattiabussi, vähintään 34 istumapaikkaa)palveluliikenne (3 pikkubussia)
Muuten sapluuna on hyvin samankaltainen kuin Järvenpäässä:
sopimuskausi 1.1.2015 - 31.12.2016 + 2 vuoden optiomahdollisuusbruttokustannuskilpailuratkaisuperiaatteena halvin hintakaluston päästötaso vähintään Euro 4, maksimi-ikä 9 vuotta
Tarjouspyyntö

----------


## Zambo

> Muuten sapluuna on hyvin samankaltainen kuin Järvenpäässä:
> sopimuskausi 1.1.2015 - 31.12.2016 + 2 vuoden optiomahdollisuusbruttokustannuskilpailuratkaisuperiaatteena halvin hintakaluston päästötaso vähintään Euro 4, maksimi-ikä 9 vuotta


9 vuoden maksimi-ikä voi karsia osanottajia melko reippaasti pois. Euro3 autojen löytäminen käytettynä olisi huomattavasti helpompaa.

Onko edes Savonlinjalla vapaana tuonne sopivaa kalustoa? Uusia autoja ei kukaan ehdi sopimuksen alkuun hankkia.

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko edes Savonlinjalla vapaana tuonne sopivaa kalustoa?


Savonlinja voisi tarvittaessa siirtää kalustoa esim. Savonlinnasta, minne se hankki ensi viikolla alkavaan liikenteeseen 5 uutta, vaikka siellä riittää Euro3.

Korsisaarella olisi valmiiksi vapaana Keravalla nyt ajava HSL-värinen Crossway LE.

Ainakin Ruotsista ja Norjasta saisi käytettyä kalustoa.

----------


## Nak

> Uudenmaan Ely-keskus ja Nurmijärven kunnanhaliitus ovat valinneet Nurmijärven Linja Oy:n hoitamaan joukkoliikennettä Nurmijärven alueella seuraavaksi 3 vuodeksi. Sopimukseen sisältyy yhden vuoden optio.


Linkki

Olisivat kuulemma hankkimassa 15 uutta autoa liikennettä varten.  :Smile:

----------


## Miska

> Linkki
> 
> Olisivat kuulemma hankkimassa 15 uutta autoa liikennettä varten.


Nyt on julkaistu hankintapäätöskin. Korsisaari oli ainoa tarjoaja. Liikenne hankitaan matalamman sunnuntailiikenteen palvelutason mukaan eli pyhäliikenne tuskin paranee nykyisestä.

----------


## Zambo

> Nyt on julkaistu hankintapäätöskin. Korsisaari oli ainoa tarjoaja. Liikenne hankitaan matalamman sunnuntailiikenteen palvelutason mukaan eli pyhäliikenne tuskin paranee nykyisestä.


Oliko sunnuntailiikenteen palvelutasossa noin merkittävä ero, että toinen vaihtoehto nostaisi kuluja yli 10%? Voittaneen tarjouksen hintatasoa on vaikea arvioida kun muita tarjouksia ei tullut.

----------


## kuukanko

> Myös Tuusula on kilpailuttamassa paikallis- ja palveluliikenteessä uudelle sopimuskaudelle.
> 
> Kilpailussa on 4 kohdetta:
> linja 64 (1 matalalattiabussi, vähintään 34 istumapaikkaa)linja 67 (1 matalalattiabussi, vähintään 28 istumapaikkaa)linja 974 (1 matalalattiabussi, vähintään 34 istumapaikkaa)palveluliikenne (3 pikkubussia)


Kaikki kohteet voitti Korsisaari Oy. Hankintapäätös

----------


## KriZuu

> Kaikki kohteet voitti Korsisaari Oy. Hankintapäätös


Mielenkiintoista, että myös Tammelundin Liikenne osallistui kilpailuun.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mielenkiintoista, että myös Tammelundin Liikenne osallistui kilpailuun.


Vertailun vuoksi: Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenteen kilpailussa tarjouksia jätti kolme liikennöitsijää: Autolinjat, Korsisaari ja TLO (joka tosin veti tarjouksensa pois).  :Wink:

----------


## hana

> Järvenpää on aloittanut paikallisliikenteensä kilpailuttamisen uudelle sopimuskaudelle, joka alkaa 1.1.2015 ja päättyy 31.12.2016 + 2 vuoden optiomahdollisuus. Kilpailu käydään bruttokustannuskilpailuna ja ratkaisuperusteena on halvin hinta.
> 
> Kilpailussa koko liikenne on yhtenä kohteena, johon kuuluu sekä paikallisliikenteen linjat 21 - 25 ja 65 että palveluliikenne. Liikenne vaatii 3 normaalikokoista bussia ja 2 pikkubussia.
> 
> Normaalikokoisten bussien kokovaatimuksena on vähintään 24 istumapaikkaa ja pikkubussien 14 - 22 istumapaikkaa. Molempien päästötasovaatimus on vähintään Euro4 ja maksimi-ikä 9 vuotta.
> 
> Tarjouspyyntö


Kuka voitti tämän kilpailutuksen?

----------


## aki

> Kuka voitti tämän kilpailutuksen?


Veikkaanpa että nykyinen liikennöitsijä, eli ESLL jatkaa.

----------


## Resiina

Tuusulan kunnanhallituksen kokouksessa 17.11.2014 käsitellään joukkoliikennettä ja lausuntoa ELY-keskukselle
Ely:n esitys
01.01.2015
Linja 637 Linjan liikennöinti vähenee/loppuu ilmeisesti vuoden vaihteessa. 637B Helsinki/Kamppi-Hyrylä-Paijala
Linja 641 Helsinki/Kamppi-Hyrylä. Uusi linja joka korvaa linjan 637
Linja 665 Osa vuoroista alkaa kiertää riihikallion kautta linjan K-vuoroina korvaten linjan 637
Linja 964 Kerava-Hyrylä-Nahkela. Uusi linja, Liikennöintiaika Ma-Pe 06-20 ja lauantaisin 09-19

----------


## Eppu

> Tuusulan kunnanhallituksen kokouksessa 17.11.2014 käsitellään joukkoliikennettä ja lausuntoa ELY-keskukselle
> Ely:n esitys
> 01.01.2015
> Linja 637 Linjan liikennöinti vähenee/loppuu ilmeisesti vuoden vaihteessa. 637B Helsinki/Kamppi-Hyrylä-Paijala
> Linja 641 Helsinki/Kamppi-Hyrylä. Uusi linja joka korvaa linjan 637


Eli tämän myötä siis Nurmijärvi-Hyrylä -yhteydet lakkaavat kokonaan. Tuo onkin huonompi juttu - ainakin itseäni ajatellen kun enää ei sitten voi tehdä sellaisia kuvailureissuja missä samalla kertaa kävis molemmissa. Toki varmaan haittaa muitakin kulkijoita.

Onko jo tiedossa Järvenpään paikkurin voittaja? Mitään tietoa asiasta en oo ainakaan löytänyt...

Näköjään matkahuollon hausta löytyy jo hyvinkin tietoja Nurmijärven kuvioista. Klaukkalan suunnan linjanumerot 45x ja Kirkonkylälle ja eteenpäin 46x -sarja. Kirkonkylän ja Klaukkalan välillä liikennöidään 2-numeroisilla tunnuksilla 55 ja 56, joten moni kirkonkylältä klaukkalan kautta helsinkiin kulkeva yhteys muuttuu vaihdolliseksi.

----------


## Hape

Toivottavasti Nurmijärven, Pornaisten  ja Tuusulan kunnat ja Järvenpään kaupunki jatkavat yhteisen paikallisliikenteen aikatauluvihkon julkaisemista. 

Ainakin Savonlinja-yhtymän sivun mukaan Järvenpään paikkuri on toukokuun loppun asti Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenteen hoidossa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko jo tiedossa Järvenpään paikkurin voittaja? Mitään tietoa asiasta en oo ainakaan löytänyt...


Kyselin asiasta ja ESLL sen voitti.

----------


## tkp

Tuusulassa vuorot vähenee ja kustannukset nousee http://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/artik...tuksia-luvassa

----------


## tkp

Tuusulassa vuorot vähenee vuodenvaihteessa http://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/1...a-bd6c5eac17e5

----------


## Resiina

Ventoniemi aloitti uuden vuoron linjalla 637A 22,01,2015



> Uusi bussilinja Helsinki-Hyrylä-Nurmijärvi -välille
> 
> Ventoniemi aloitti torstaina uuden bussivuoron välillä Nurmijärvi  Helsinki. Bussi lähtee Helsingin Kampista kello 15.30 ja kulkee Hyrylän kautta Nurmijärvelle. Hyrylään bussi saapuu kello 16.30 ja Nurmijärven Kirkonkylällä linja-auto on kello 17.00.
> Uudella lähdöllä pyritään puuttumaan 15.40 lähtevän Helsingin bussin suureen ylikuormaan sekä parantamaan Hyrylästä Nurmijärvelle matkaavien opiskelijoiden bussiyhteyksiä.


http://www.nurmijarvenuutiset.fi/art...ijarvi-valille
http://www.nurmijarvi.fi/ajankohtais...yla-nurmijarvi

----------


## Aleksi.K

637:n loppuminen oli sääli koska matkustajia riitti ja yhteydet monissa paikoissa huononivat, mm koululaisten yhteyksiä muuttui vaihdollisiksi. Toivottavasti Ventoniemi nyt lisäilee noita vuoroja koska kysyntää varmasti on.

----------


## Resiina

Maanantaina 16.2.2015 alkaa liikennöinti Hyrylän ja Nurmijärven välillä linjalla 937, liikennöitsijänä toimii Nurmijärven Linja Oy. 
Lähde:
http://www.uudenmaanjoukkoliikenne.f...tem&itemid=407
http://www.nurmijarvi.fi/ajankohtais..._2_2015_alkaen

----------


## kuukanko

Uudenmaan ELY-keskus on aloittanut joidenkin Keski-Uudenmaan linjojen kilpailuttamisen sopimuskaudelle 1.7.2015 - 5.6.2016.

Kilpailussa ovat linjat:
Kohde 1: 941Kohde 2: 765Kohde 3: 665Kohde 4: 632, 635, 638 ja 933Kohde 5: 637Kohde 6: 937
Kohteista saa antaa yhdistelmätarjouksia minä tahansa kombinaatioina.

Kilpailuttamistapana on reittipohjainen käyttöoikeussopimus. Ratkaisuperusteena on halvin hinta. Kalustovaatimuksena on max. 18 vuoden ikä (ei koske tilapäisiä vara-autoja).

Tarjouspyyntö löytyy sivulta http://www.ely-keskus.fi/web/ely/jou...teen-hankinnat (oikean yläkulma aluevalinnaksi valittava "Uusimaa").

----------


## Huppu

> Uudenmaan ELY-keskus on aloittanut joidenkin Keski-Uudenmaan linjojen kilpailuttamisen sopimuskaudelle 1.7.2015 - 5.6.2016.
> Kalustovaatimuksena on max. 18 vuoden ikä (ei koske tilapäisiä vara-autoja).


Ihmettelen että noin vanhaa kalustoa sallitaan, kyllä siitä voisi kymmenen vuotta tiputtaa vaatimuksesta. 
Nyt voittaja voi siis tarjota Hsl-alueella 15-vuotta palvelleita huonokuntoisia bussinjämiä.

----------


## Miska

> Ihmettelen että noin vanhaa kalustoa sallitaan, kyllä siitä voisi kymmenen vuotta tiputtaa vaatimuksesta. 
> Nyt voittaja voi siis tarjota Hsl-alueella 15-vuotta palvelleita huonokuntoisia bussinjämiä.


Toisaalta löysät kalustovaatimukset ovat mielestäni ihan ymmärrettävät, kun sopimuskausi on alle vuoden pituinen ja liikenne alkaa n. kuukausi kilpailun ratkaisun jälkeen.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ihmettelen että noin vanhaa kalustoa sallitaan, kyllä siitä voisi kymmenen vuotta tiputtaa vaatimuksesta. 
> Nyt voittaja voi siis tarjota Hsl-alueella 15-vuotta palvelleita huonokuntoisia bussinjämiä.


Miskan mainitseman lisäksi haluaisin painottaa, että vanhat linja-autot voivat monesti olla paljon luotettavampia ja miellyttävämpiä sekä yrityksen että asiakkaan kannalta. Mielestäni HSL-alueen paikallisliikenteen liikennöitsijöiden vanhaa kalustoa ei voi verrata kehys- tai maakuntien alueella paikallisliikennettä liikennöivien yritysten vastaavaan. Eikä HSL-alueella loppuunajettuja Carruksia, Ikaruksia jne. ole yksikään suomalainen liikennöitsijä ostanut suuremmissa määrin. Sitä paitsi, bussiyritykset varmasti laittavat mielellään vanhempia autojaan ajoon jos toisena vaihtoehtona olisi ostaa uusia jatkuvasti, etenkin kun sopimukset ovat melko lyhyitä.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ihan hyvä, että vanhempikin auto joskus kelpaa. Kaupunkiliikenteiden kaluston uusiminen on mennyt jo järjettömyyksiin. Monasti käsiin voi jäädä noin 10 vuotta ajossa olleita autoja, joita ei saa yksinkertaisesti myytyä yhtään mihinkään. Autot kuitenkin kestäisi ajoa, ja korit ei ruostu. Onko sitten ihme, että huollosta tingitään? Välillä tuntuu, että vaaditaan jotain tiettyä tasoa ymmärtämättä, mitä se tarkoittaa. Vajaa parikymmentä vuotta ihan kohtuullinen minimi vajaan 300000 euron autolle.

----------


## LateZ

> Uudenmaan ELY-keskus on aloittanut joidenkin Keski-Uudenmaan linjojen kilpailuttamisen sopimuskaudelle 1.7.2015 - 5.6.2016.
> 
> Kilpailussa ovat linjat:
> Kohde 1: 941Kohde 2: 765Kohde 3: 665Kohde 4: 632, 635, 638 ja 933Kohde 5: 637Kohde 6: 937


Ennallaan näyttää säilyvän, Nurmijärven ja Hyrylän väliset yhteydet ehkä vakiintuvat nyt tämän myötä. 632 alkaa käydä Aviapolisin asemalla, 635 Leinelän asemalla. Leinelän pisto tuntuu kyllä varsin pitkältä, toki yhteisen lippujärjestelmän puuttuessa on tärkeää viedä keskustaan haluavat suoraan bussilla. Aika halvalla toteutetaan Hyrylän yhteys kehäradalle.

----------


## kuukanko

Uudenmaan ELY-keskus on aloittanut myös uuden linjan 962 Kerava - Hyrylä - Riihikallio - Aviapolis - Jumbo kilpailuttamisen. Linja vaatii 2 autoa kaikkina viikonpäivinä. Kukin viikonpäivä kilpailutetaan omana kohteenaan, mutta kohteista voi antaa myös yhdistelmätarjouksen.

Kilpailuttamistapana on bruttomalli. Ratkaisuperusteena on halvin hinta. Kalustovaatimuksena on Euro3-päästötason matalalattiabussit. Sopimuskausi on 10.8.2015 - 5.6.2016 + optiokaudet 6.6.2016 - 31.12.2016 ja 1.1.2017 - 4.6.2017.

Tarjouspyyntö löytyy sivulta http://www.ely-keskus.fi/web/ely/jou...teen-hankinnat (oikean yläkulma aluevalinnaksi valittava "Uusimaa").

----------


## Resiina

> Uudenmaan ELY-keskus on aloittanut myös uuden linjan 962 Kerava - Hyrylä - Riihikallio - Aviapolis - Jumbo kilpailuttamisen. Linja vaatii 2 autoa kaikkina viikonpäivinä. Kukin viikonpäivä kilpailutetaan omana kohteenaan, mutta kohteista voi antaa myös yhdistelmätarjouksen.


Oho... ompahan erikoinen linja  :Wink:  . Miksei se voi poiketa lentoasemalla terminaalissa ja hyvänä puolena Keravan ja Hyrylän välinen viikonloppuliikenne alkaa uudelleen

----------


## jodo

> Oho... ompahan erikoinen linja  . Miksei se voi poiketa lentoasemalla terminaalissa ja hyvänä puolena Keravan ja Hyrylän välinen viikonloppuliikenne alkaa uudelleen


Liityntää kehäradalle.

----------


## Eppu

Tuo on kyllä hyvä parannus nykytilanteeseen, ehkäpä ELYssä ollaan herätty Tuusulan alueen heikentyneeseen palvelutasoon sitten viime kesän mullistuksen.
Voittajaa voi olla helppo arvata, kun Savonlinjalla lienee ympäri maata ylimääräisiä autoja, olisiko jopa pari Ikarusta tuota varten järjesteltävissä. Tai jos ei Savonlinja jostain kumman syystä tuota nappaa, niin Korsisaari sitten.

----------


## Miska

> Tuo on kyllä hyvä parannus nykytilanteeseen, ehkäpä ELYssä ollaan herätty Tuusulan alueen heikentyneeseen palvelutasoon sitten viime kesän mullistuksen.
> Voittajaa voi olla helppo arvata, kun Savonlinjalla lienee ympäri maata ylimääräisiä autoja, olisiko jopa pari Ikarusta tuota varten järjesteltävissä. Tai jos ei Savonlinja jostain kumman syystä tuota nappaa, niin Korsisaari sitten.


Tiedä sitten missä tuo herääminen on tapahtunut, mutta käsittääkseni Tuusula maksaa viulut ainakin suurimmalta osin. 

Savonlinjalla jää sopivasti HSL-liikenteestä yli 6 kpl 2010-mallisia EEV-päästötason Ivecoita ja muutama 2003-mallinen Euro 3 -päästötason Scania Ikarus. Kolme linjoilta V50 ja 611 vapautuvaa Ivecoa menee H78:lle elokuussa. Tuossa ylijäävässä määrässä olisi sopivasti autoja tarjottaviksi juuri Tuusulaan ja miksei vaikka Varkauteen. Toisaalta, mikseipä vaikka Transdev voisi olla tuosta 962:sta kiinnostunut, kun sopivaa kalustoa jää paljon työttömäksi ensi kesänä eikä kilpailijoillakaan ole varikkoa ihan optimaalisessa paikassa.

----------


## openyouryes

Mitä mieltä olette sitten Nurmijärven+Elyn suhtautumisesta Kehärataan ja liityntälinjaan: http://www.nurmijarvenuutiset.fi/art...-nurmijarvelta. Alun perin liityntä piti tulla kaikista päätaajamista, nyt se olisi tulossa vain Klaukkalasta ruuhka-aikoina. Ainakin oma fiilis on se, että 3,4 milj.  käyttöoikeusopimuksen+ sen paikkausten(Myyrmäen linja Kehärataan asti, Hyrylä-yhteys, jotain lisävuoroa Klaukkalasta ruuhka-aikaan) sekä jatkuvasti kasvavan HSL-subvention myötä määrärahat taitaa olla tapissa jo tässä vaiheessa vuotta. Ja kokonaisuudella suojellaan vaan Korsisaaren etua, kaikkien tarvitsee kulkea Nurmijärveltä vain Hämeenlinnanväylää ja Mannerheimintietä Kamppiin asti.

Laskin muuten huvikseni äskettäin, kuinka monta vuoroa esim. Klaukkalasta menee arkisin Helsinkiin+toisinpäin Kivistön ja Pekolan Liikenteen+Pohjolan liikenteen vuoroja, joista ei ole mitään tiedotusta kunnan suunnalta eikä niitä tietenkään mainita aikataulukirjassa, jonka nimi on "Uudenmaan ELY:n kilpailuttaman Nurmijärven käyttöoikeussopimuksen mukaisten vuorojen aikataulut" eli mistä-minne?. Matkahuollon sivuiltahan ne näkee, jos tietää katsoa. Mutta kenen etu on pimittää vuoroja muutenkin ruuhkaisesta taajamasta, matkustajallehan on sama mitä liikennöitsijää käyttää varsinkin työmatkalipun eli Nurmijärvilipu kelvatessa noissa kaikissa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:53 ----------

Ja tässä oli joukkoliikenteestä vastaavan Juha Oksasen suhtauminen Nurmijärven syöttöliikenteeseen Kehäradalle vielä 2014 lokakuussa: "Mitä tulee kehärataan, kunta on kilpailuttamassa Uudenmaan ELY-keskuksen kanssa liityntäliikenteen (Kla-Kivistö) sinne vuodenvaihteen tienoolla. Liityntäliikenteen aloittaminen ajoittunee elokuun alkuun. Kunta ei ole näillä näkymin osallistumassa liityntäpysäköintialueiden kustannuksiin, sellaisesta ei ole käyty keskusteluja. Nurmijärvellä on iso rooli järjestää Kivistöön asiakkaita julkisella kumipyöräliikenteellä. Lippusubventiosta lankeaa kunnalle merkittävä osuus."
Nythän Nurmijärven HSL-subventio on kasvanut kuukausitasolla 20-40 % verrattuna edelliseen vuoteen suunnilleen 2012 alusta lähtien (100 000) eli HSL-kehyskuntalipun alusta lähtien eli subventiokustannus kunnalle on lähes tuplaantunut alkuperäisestä ja tälle vuodelle summa lienee jo lähemmäs 300 000 muutenkin lisääntyvän käytön ja erityisesti Kehäradan myötä vaikka kuinka virkamiesten suulla sanotaan kuntalaisille, että älkää vaan käyttäkö julkisia tarpeidenne mukaan.

Ja tässä olivat visiot Nurmijärven joukkoliikenteestä vielä 2012, ei mennyt ihan niinkuin aavisteltiin, kun joukkoliikennekustannuksetkin liki kolminkertaistuivat alkuperäisestä: http://www.nurmijarvenuutiset.fi/art...koliikennetuen

HSL vs käyttöoikeussopimuspäätöshän tehtiin tämmöisellä taustoituksella, päättäjillä eikä sen valmistelijoilla tainnnut oikein olla käsitystä kummankaan vaihtoehdon todellisesta hinnasta. Käyttöoikeussopimuksen hinta piti siis olla suunnilleen 2 milj. vs HSL noin 3 milj., tässä taustaa: http://nurmijarvi02.hosting.document...83-6-40563.PDF ja http://nurmijarvi02.hosting.document...20133583-6.PDF

----------


## openyouryes

Laskin muuten huvikseni äskettäin, kuinka monta vuoroa esim. Klaukkalasta menee arkisin Helsinkiin+toisinpäin Kivistön ja Pekolan Liikenteen+Pohjolan liikenteen vuoroja, joista ei ole mitään tiedotusta kunnan suunnalta eikä niitä tietenkään mainita Korsisaaren aikataulukirjassa, jonka nimi on "Uudenmaan ELY:n kilpailuttaman Nurmijärven käyttöoikeussopimuksen mukaisten vuorojen aikataulut" eli mistä-minne? Matkahuollon sivuiltahan ne näkee, jos tietää katsoa. Mutta kenen etu on pimittää vuoroja muutenkin ruuhkaisesta taajamasta, matkustajallehan on sama mitä liikennöitsijää käyttää varsinkin subventoidun työmatkalipun eli Nurmijärvilipu kelvatessa noissa kaikissa, vaihto-oikeudet kunnan sisäisiin linjoihin eivät ole täysin varmat.
Noita vuoroja on siis arkisin 11 kpl Klaukkala-HKI, 14 kpl toiseen suuntaan, lauantaisin 3 kpl ja sunnuntaisin 1 kpl.

----------


## kuukanko

> Uudenmaan ELY-keskus on aloittanut joidenkin Keski-Uudenmaan linjojen kilpailuttamisen sopimuskaudelle 1.7.2015 - 5.6.2016.
> 
> Kilpailussa ovat linjat:
> Kohde 1: 941Kohde 2: 765Kohde 3: 665Kohde 4: 632, 635, 638 ja 933Kohde 5: 637Kohde 6: 937


Näiden kilpailu ratkesi tänään:
Kohde 1: 941 VentoniemiKohde 2: 765 Pohjolan LiikenneKohde 3: 665 Pohjolan LiikenneKohde 4: 632, 635, 638 ja 933 Pohjolan LiikenneKohde 5: 637 ja Kohde 6: 937 yhdistelmätarjous: Nurmijärven Linja
Hankintapäätös

----------


## openyouryes

Tässä Nurmijärven joukkoliikenteen alkuvuoden toteutumaa: Teknisen lautakunnan osalta joukkoliikennekulujen kasvusta johtuen tulosalueen kulut näyttäisivät ylittyvän n. 300 000  eli siis lähes 10 %. Nykyisen palvelutason liikenteen järjestämiskustannukset ovat korkeammat kuin mihin talousarviossa on varauduttu. Lisäksi kunnan subventoimien HSL-lipputuotteiden käyttö on ollut kasvamaan päin (eli kasvu arviolta 50-100000  lisää vrt 2014 taso eli 190 000 ), toteutuma avoin riippuen loppuvuoden kehityksestä mm. Kehäradan myötä.) ---> lisämäärärahaesitys tehdään toisessa osavuosikatsauksessa, mikäli toimialalta ei löydy katetta joukkoliikenteen määrärahaylitykseen.
Noista ei ole tarkempaa tietoa, sisältääkö ylitysuhka jo Kehäradan syöttöliikennöinnin vai onko se tullut vaan HSL-subventiolaskutuksen kasvusta sekä siitä, että alkuvuonna paikkailtiin viime vuotisia puutteita asukasvuorovaikutuksessa ja suunnittelussa (mitä linjoja tarvitaan).

Ja tässä Korsisaaren tuoretta kannanottoa Kehäradan syöttöliikenteeseen: Kehäradalle järjestettävästä liityntäliikenteestä olemme tehneet parikin esitystä ELY:lle, mutta asia lienee vielä vaiheessa. Joka tapauksessa liityntäliikenne todennäköisesti alkaa 10.8.2015.

----------


## kuukanko

> Uudenmaan ELY-keskus on aloittanut myös uuden linjan 962 Kerava - Hyrylä - Riihikallio - Aviapolis - Jumbo kilpailuttamisen. Linja vaatii 2 autoa kaikkina viikonpäivinä. Kukin viikonpäivä kilpailutetaan omana kohteenaan, mutta kohteista voi antaa myös yhdistelmätarjouksen.


Koko linjan liikennöinnin voitti yhdistelmätarjouksena Korsisaari. Hankintapäätös

----------


## Eppu

> Koko linjan liikennöinnin voitti yhdistelmätarjouksena Korsisaari. Hankintapäätös


No ilmeisestikin on sitten niin, että ainakin yksi auto täytyy tuolle linjalle ostaa varta vasten. Toinen näistä Ivecoista (#60 ja #62) on kiinni linjalla U974, mutta sitä en tiedä että onko jollekin Tuusulan linjalle varta vasten vaadittu matalalattiaista autoa, jolloin molemat täytyisi hankkia? Mutta kuitenkin edullisia käytetyyjä kyllä saa, etenkin kun päästötasovaatimus on niinkin löysä kuin euro3.

----------


## kuukanko

> sitä en tiedä että onko jollekin Tuusulan linjalle varta vasten vaadittu matalalattiaista autoa


Vastaus löytyy aiempaa tästä ketjusta:



> linja 64 (1 matalalattiabussi, vähintään 34 istumapaikkaa)linja 67 (1 matalalattiabussi, vähintään 28 istumapaikkaa)linja 974 (1 matalalattiabussi, vähintään 34 istumapaikkaa)palveluliikenne (3 pikkubussia)


Jos Korsisaari ei ole vielä hävittänyt HelB:ltä hankkimaansa Scania N94 / Lahti 402:ta, niin se ainakin kävisi 962:lle toiseksi autoksi.

----------


## openyouryes

Tämmöistä tietoa löytyi sitten kunnan sivuilta eli selitys osavuosikatsauksen käsittelyyn 17.5.15: http://nurmijarvi02.hosting.document...154137-4-1.PDF eli lyhyesti:
Joukkoliikennemäärärahojen ylitys 300 000  eli n. 10 % ylitys johtuu pääosin siitä, että valtuuston hyväksymän palvelutasomäärittelyn ja sen pohjalta ELY:n kilpailuttaman käyttöoikeussopimuksen kustannusvaikutus on suurempi kuin talousarviossa on varauduttu. Ajatuksena oli, että kevään 2015 matkamäärien perusteella olisi karsittu syksyn 2015 liikennettä hiljaisten vuorojen osalta.
HSL:n lippusubventio on nelinkertaistunut vrt 2012 taso eli HSL-kehyskuntalipun alku, 2015 siis n. 250000-300000 /vuosi. Vuoden 2016 menot tulevat lisääntymään huomattavasti Kehäradan lisääntyneen matkustamisen ansiosta. 
Suoraan ei siis sanota, että linjojen suunnittelu meni vähän pieleen eikä matkustajien tarpeita kuunneltu. Mutta se on positiivista, että suhtaudutaan realistisesti lisääntyviin HSL-kustannuksiin ja nurmijärveläisten kasvavaan tarpeeseen käyttää myös oman ulkopuolisia joukkoliikennepalveluita vrt. ELY:n asenne keväällä 2015.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:07 ----------

Kehäradan aloittaessa viikon päästä, Nurmijärvellä ei vieläkään ole mitään tietoa, mistä ja millä aikataululla Kehäradalle tulee liityntäliikennettä, ilmeisesti vasta 10.8 alkaen. Tuohon aiempaan joukkoliikenteen ylitysselitykseen oli muotoiltu myös seuraavia ajatuksia: 
- Kunta on ryhtynyt toimenpiteisiin joukkoliikennemäärärahojen käytön tehostamiseksi. Yhteistyössä ELY+Nurmijärven linja+kunta on mietitty tehostamiskeinoja:
- Kivenkyytiä ei ole tarkoituksenmukaista ajattaa heinäkuussa vähäisestä käytöstä johtuen. Kivenkyydin tehostamiseksi mietitään loppuvuoden aikana eri vaihtoehtoja. 
- Liikennöitsijän kanssa on sovittu, että Kivistön asemalle suuntautuvasta liityntäliikenteestä ei tule lisäkustannuksia kunnalle.
- Kunta on aloittanut neuvottelut ELY+HSL+kunta mahdollisuuksista lippuyhteistyön päivittämiseksi. Tavoite on hyötyä Nurmijärvelle tulevista matkoista HSL-alueelta.
- Kunta arvioi joukkoliikenteen kustannusylitysten olevan katettavissa muilla ympäristötoimialana säästöillä. 
- Koska uusi liikennöintisopimus on vasta alussa, ei vielä lähdetä palvelutason alentamiseen vaan seurataan tilanteen kehittymistä niin asiakasmäärien, maankäytön kehittymisen kuin uusien liikenneyhteyksien vaikutusten osalta.

----------


## Eppu

Tutkiessani tuota Kerava-Hyrylä-Aviapolis -linjaa 962 löytyi aikataululuonnoksesta eräs erikoisuus, liekö sitten virhe...? Nimittäin kun kahdella autolla ajetaan, niin kummallekaan autokierrolle ei tunnu sopivan lähtö Kerava 11.05 -> Hyrylä 11.25. Muuten aikataulu vaikuttaa ihan selkeältä. Päiväasikaan on vähemmän vuoroja ja toisaalta vuoroja jotka ovat lyhyemmällä reitillä.

Pianhan sitten nähdään sekin, minkälaista autoa sinne on hommattu...

http://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Sekalai...A4/962arki.jpg

----------


## kuukanko

> Nimittäin kun kahdella autolla ajetaan, niin kummallekaan autokierrolle ei tunnu sopivan lähtö Kerava 11.05 -> Hyrylä 11.25.


Tarjouspyyntöaineistossa tuo lähtö oli toisinpäin: Hyrylä 11.05 -> Kerava 11.25. Noilla tarjouspyynnön lähdöillä koko 962/963 menikin siksi arkisin kahdella autolla.

----------


## openyouryes

Vaikka Nurmijärven kunta itsessään ei ole tiedottanut 10.8.15 alkaen olevasta joukkoliikenteestään mitään, paikallislehti julkisti viimein Nurmijärven suunnan Kehärata-liityntäliikenteen vuorot: http://www.nurmijarvenuutiset.fi/art...toksia-luvassa.
Klaukkalan osalta liityntälinjan palvelutaso on tehty palvelemaan alkuvaiheessa selvästi vain kouluihinmenoa ja "normityöaikaa". Ja viikonloput on jätetty kokonaan pois, koska Hämeenlinnanväylän busseihinkin pääsee vaihtamaan ja toisaalta Nurmijärvi ei varmaan halua ottaa enempää vastuuta Kivistön pohjoispuolisen alueen joukkoliikenteestä viikonloppuisin(kun Vantaan puolelta ei liikennöidä kuin Kivistöön, ei ollenkaan suoraan HKI keskustaan kuin Nurmijärven suunnan U-vuoroilla) Nurmijärven Kirkonkylän osalta 2 vuoroa suuntaansa päivässä kuulostaa melkein turhalta kosmetiikalta. Saa nähdä tuleeko liityntälinjoihin muutoksia esim. vuodenvaihteessa aikataulujen uudistuessa. Tilanteessa, jossa kunnan joukkoliikennebudjetti on ylittynyt jo alkuvuodelta 10 %/300 000 , on ymmärrettävää lähteä liikkeelle ensin vähän pienemmällä palvelutasolla ja lisätä sitä tarpeen tullen.

10.8.15 alkaen tulee nähtävästi myös pari lisälinjaa Klaukkalasta Vihdintien kautta Helsinkiin sekä yksi vuoro lisää Palojoen suuntaan Hyrylään kautta aamuun ja iltaan. Tätä ohessa mainitussa lehtijutussa olevaa asiaa en tutkinut vielä tarkemmin, mikä muuttuu "Osa Hämeenlinnanväylää kulkevista Helsinki-vuoroista siirtyvät ajamaan Vihdintien kautta."

----------


## kuukanko

> Järvenpää on aloittanut paikallisliikenteensä kilpailuttamisen uudelle sopimuskaudelle, joka alkaa 1.1.2015 ja päättyy 31.12.2016 + 2 vuoden optiomahdollisuus. Kilpailu käydään bruttokustannuskilpailuna ja ratkaisuperusteena on halvin hinta.
> 
> Kilpailussa koko liikenne on yhtenä kohteena, johon kuuluu sekä paikallisliikenteen linjat 21 - 25 ja 65 että palveluliikenne. Liikenne vaatii 3 normaalikokoista bussia ja 2 pikkubussia.
> 
> Normaalikokoisten bussien kokovaatimuksena on vähintään 24 istumapaikkaa ja pikkubussien 14 - 22 istumapaikkaa. Molempien päästötasovaatimus on vähintään Euro4 ja maksimi-ikä 9 vuotta.


Uutena kalustona Järvenpäähän näyttää tulleen kaksi Sprinteriä (Savonlinjat 451 ja 453). Isoina busseina oli tänään samaa kalustoa kuin viime vuonnakin, mm. kohta 13-vuotias Euro3-Ikarus 704 oli liikenteessä (joka siis ei täytä sopimuksen kalustovaatimuksia iän eikä päästötason osalta).

----------


## kuukanko

> Järvenpää on aloittanut paikallisliikenteensä kilpailuttamisen uudelle sopimuskaudelle, joka alkaa 1.1.2015 ja päättyy 31.12.2016 + 2 vuoden optiomahdollisuus. Kilpailu käydään bruttokustannuskilpailuna ja ratkaisuperusteena on halvin hinta.
> 
> Kilpailussa koko liikenne on yhtenä kohteena, johon kuuluu sekä paikallisliikenteen linjat 21 - 25 ja 65 että palveluliikenne. Liikenne vaatii 3 normaalikokoista bussia ja 2 pikkubussia.
> 
> Normaalikokoisten bussien kokovaatimuksena on vähintään 24 istumapaikkaa ja pikkubussien 14 - 22 istumapaikkaa. Molempien päästötasovaatimus on vähintään Euro4 ja maksimi-ikä 9 vuotta.


Tämä sopimuskausi on kohta loppumassa ja Järvenpää on aloittanut uuden sopimuskauden (2.1.2017 - 31.12.2018 + yhden vuoden optio) kilpailuttamisen.

Kalustovaatimukset ovat muuttuneet sen verran, että liikenteeseen vaaditaan 2 normaalikokoista bussia ja 3 pikkubussia. Normaalikokoisissa busseissa vaaditaan vähintään 42 istumapaikkaa (klaffit lasketaan mukaan), pikkubusseissa vaatimus 14 - 22 istumapaikasta on ennallaan. Molemmissa on edelleen Euro4-päästötasovaatimus ja maksimi-ikä 9 vuotta koko sopimuskauden ajan.

Tarjouspyyntö

----------


## hana

Uusimmassa matkaketjussa on juttua että Tuusula on aloittanut selvitykset HSL-alueeseen liittymiseksi. Keskusteluja on käyty myös Siuntion ja Nurmijärven kanssa. Jutussa sanotaan että Tuusulan liittyminen voisi olla ajankohtaista vuoden 2018 alusta jolloin otetaan käyttöön HSL-alueella uusi vyöhykehinnoittelu.

----------


## tlajunen

> Uusimmassa matkaketjussa on juttua että Tuusula on aloittanut selvitykset HSL-alueeseen liittymiseksi.


Jos ja kun Järvenpää ei liity, Tuusulan mahdollisesti liittyessä tulisi pääradan R-junalle hieman erikoinen tilanne. Jokela olisi HSL-aluetta, mutta Helsinkiin päin matkatessa osuisi matkalle muutama ei-HSL-asema...

----------


## irritus

Erikoisuus kyllä, mutta toisaalta melko arkipäiväinenkin. Bussi 633 Kerava  Helsinki koukkaa lyhyen matkaa Tuusulan kautta.

Ennen Keravan liittymistä HSL:ään U-linjalla 633 HSL:n arvo- ja kausiliput kelpasivat, jos matkan molemmat päät olivat HSL-alueella. Keravan liittyttyä HSL:ään 633 alkoi Tuusulassa leikkiä, että Tuusula on osa Vantaata.

----------


## hana

> Erikoisuus kyllä, mutta toisaalta melko arkipäiväinenkin. Bussi 633 Kerava  Helsinki koukkaa lyhyen matkaa Tuusulan kautta.
> 
> Ennen Keravan liittymistä HSL:ään U-linjalla 633 HSL:n arvo- ja kausiliput kelpasivat, jos matkan molemmat päät olivat HSL-alueella. Keravan liittyttyä HSL:ään 633 alkoi Tuusulassa leikkiä, että Tuusula on osa Vantaata.


Itseasiassa noilla Tuusulan puoleisilla pysäkeillä on melko paljon käyttäjiä. Esim. iltapäivällä Högbergin pysäkiltä kaupunkiin päin tulee parikymmentä ihmistä kyytiin. Alueellehan on tullut lisää työpaikkoja, mm. Stockmannin uusi logistiikkakeskus.

----------


## hana

> Tämä sopimuskausi on kohta loppumassa ja Järvenpää on aloittanut uuden sopimuskauden (2.1.2017 - 31.12.2018 + yhden vuoden optio) kilpailuttamisen.
> 
> Kalustovaatimukset ovat muuttuneet sen verran, että liikenteeseen vaaditaan 2 normaalikokoista bussia ja 3 pikkubussia. Normaalikokoisissa busseissa vaaditaan vähintään 42 istumapaikkaa (klaffit lasketaan mukaan), pikkubusseissa vaatimus 14 - 22 istumapaikasta on ennallaan. Molemmissa on edelleen Euro4-päästötasovaatimus ja maksimi-ikä 9 vuotta koko sopimuskauden ajan.
> 
> Tarjouspyyntö


Savonlinjan kotisivuilla on tieto, että he jatkavat Järvenpään paikallisliikenteessä vuodet 2017-2018. Nurmijärvellä Korsisaari jatkaa liikennöimistä vuoden 2018 vuoden loppuun asti ja Nurmijärvellä päätetään keväällä 2017 mahdollisesta liittymisestä HSL-alueeseen vuoden 2019 alusta. Onko jossain tietoa jatkaako Korsisaari myös Tuusulassa? Siellähän on myös käyty keskustelua mahdollisesta liittymisestä HSL-alueeseen.

----------


## Eppu

> Savonlinjan kotisivuilla on tieto, että he jatkavat Järvenpään paikallisliikenteessä vuodet 2017-2018. Nurmijärvellä Korsisaari jatkaa liikennöimistä vuoden 2018 vuoden loppuun asti ja Nurmijärvellä päätetään keväällä 2017 mahdollisesta liittymisestä HSL-alueeseen vuoden 2019 alusta. Onko jossain tietoa jatkaako Korsisaari myös Tuusulassa? Siellähän on myös käyty keskustelua mahdollisesta liittymisestä HSL-alueeseen.


Aika hullua ainakin Nurmijärven osalta olisi liittyä HSL:ään. Onhan siellä viime vuosina ollut joukkoliikenteen osalta talous varsin tiukalla. Mikäli moinen liittyminen tapahtuisi, olisi kustannusten nousu jopa merkittäväkin riippuen vielä tietysti kalustovaatimuksista. Mikä sitten lienisi kustannusvaikutus suoraan asiakkaille, eli nousisiko matkojen hinnat Helsinkiin?
Myöskään matalalattiaiset autot eivät välttämättä siellä ihan kaikille reiteille sovellu, joten jos sellaisia vaadittaisiin, pitäisi paikallisen liikennöitsijänkin mahdollisesti kilpailun voittaessaan uusia varsin runsaalla kädellä kalustoaan. Toisaalta HSL ei tähän mennessä ole halunnut reiteilleen esim. Ruotsin mallista seutukalustoa, eli 1-1-0 -ovisia matalia. Nurmijärven kaltaiseen kuntaan ja sinne suuntautuville pitkille reiteille sellaiset voisivat kylläkin jossain määrin sopia.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mikäli moinen liittyminen tapahtuisi, olisi kustannusten nousu jopa merkittäväkin riippuen vielä tietysti kalustovaatimuksista.


Päinvastoin, Nurmijärvellä kustannukset voisivat laskea, kun Helsinkiin suuntautuva liikenne voitaisiin hoitaa liityntänä Kehäradalle. Siksi Nurmijärvi onkin niin kiinnostunut HSL-jäsenyydestä.




> Toisaalta HSL ei tähän mennessä ole halunnut reiteilleen esim. Ruotsin mallista seutukalustoa, eli 1-1-0 -ovisia matalia.


Kirkkonummelle, Keravalle ja Sipooseen menevillä linjoilla HSL kelpuuttaa jo sellaisia. Voittaneet liikennöitsijät ovat kuitenkin hankkineet uutena ennemmin kalustoa, joka käy myös HSL:n kaupunkiliikenteeseen. Käytettyinä Kirkkonummella ja Sipoossa onkin liikenteessä jopa korkealattiabusseja.

----------


## hana

Toki Nurmijärvi-lippu Helsinkiin on melko halpa 100 euroa kuukaudessa ja pysynyt saman hintaisena viitisen vuotta, mutta ongelma on siinä, että jos esim. työpaikka ei ole Mannerheimintien varrella ja joutuu erikseen ostamaan esim. Helsingin sisäisen lipun niin ei se enää niin edullista ole.

----------


## Eppu

> Päinvastoin, Nurmijärvellä kustannukset voisivat laskea, kun Helsinkiin suuntautuva liikenne voitaisiin hoitaa liityntänä Kehäradalle.


Tämä tarkoittaisi kylläkin yhteyksien hidastumista Helsingin suuntaan. Vaihto kehäradan junaan, joka on kiertelevämpi kuin nykyinen nopea ja suora hämeenlinnanväylän bussireitti olisi selkeä heikennys palvelutasoon.

----------


## hana

> Tämä tarkoittaisi kylläkin yhteyksien hidastumista Helsingin suuntaan. Vaihto kehäradan junaan, joka on kiertelevämpi kuin nykyinen nopea ja suora hämeenlinnanväylän bussireitti olisi selkeä heikennys palvelutasoon.


Mannerheimintien varteen kyllä, mutta moneen muuhun paikkaan ei. Mm. kehäradan 23 asemaa tarjoavat aika monipuolisen matka valikoiman. Kehäradasta huolimatta onhan esim. Martinlaaksosta ja Myyrmäestä myös varsin tiheästi kulkeva bussiyhteys Hämeenlinnanväylää pitkin keskustaan.

----------


## Miska

> Tämä tarkoittaisi kylläkin yhteyksien hidastumista Helsingin suuntaan. Vaihto kehäradan junaan, joka on kiertelevämpi kuin nykyinen nopea ja suora hämeenlinnanväylän bussireitti olisi selkeä heikennys palvelutasoon.


Minä kyllä väittäisin, että ruuhka-aikaan bussi ehtii usein Kampista suunnilleen Ruskeasuolle asti siinä ajassa kun juna on jo Kivistössä. Kehyskuntien joukkoliikenne painottuu hyvin voimakkaasti työ- ja koulumatkaliikenteeseen, joten nimenomaan ruuhka-ajan matka-ajalla sekä sen ennustettavuudella on merkitystä. Se lienee aika sama kestääkö matka Helsingin keskustasta Klaukkalaan sunnuntaisin 35 vai 40 minuuttia. 

Kivistön sekä että todennäköisesti myös Nurmijärven päätaajamien väkiluku kasvaa seuraavien parinkymmenen vuoden aikana voimakkaasti, joten voisin kuvitella, että HSL-mallissa myös yhteydet Nurmijärveltä Mannerheimintien varteen järjestettäisiin varsin tiheinä. Ei välttämättä vaihdottomina, mutta mahdollinen voisi olla vaikkapa joku 10 minuutin välein kulkeva Kivistön runkolinja

----------


## Minä vain

> Toki Nurmijärvi-lippu Helsinkiin on melko halpa 100 euroa kuukaudessa ja pysynyt saman hintaisena viitisen vuotta, mutta ongelma on siinä, että jos esim. työpaikka ei ole Mannerheimintien varrella ja joutuu erikseen ostamaan esim. Helsingin sisäisen lipun niin ei se enää niin edullista ole.


HSL:n Lähiseutu 3 -lippu on niin kallis, että Nurmijärvi-lippu ja Helsingin sisäinen lippu maksaa yhteensä  suunnilleen saman verran kuin Lähiseutu 3. Myös Tuusulan tapauksessa on samanlainen tilanne niillä alueilla joilta kuljetaan vaihdottomalla bussilla Helsinkiin. Siellä Tuusula-lipun ja Helsingin sisäisen lipun yhdistelmä on 10  kalliimpi kuussa kuin Lähiseutu 3, ja pelkkä Tuusula-lippu 42  halvempi kuussa kuin Lähiseutu 3. 

HSL:n pitäisi siis sallia hieman halvemmat liput Tuusulasta ja vielä hieman halvemmat liput Nurmijärveltä kuin Tuusulasta, tai muuten noiden kahden kunnan liittymisessä ei oikein ole järkeä, kun ne pakotettaisiin vähentämään subventiotaan joukkoliikenteeseen sen sijaan että se lisääntyy tai samalla rahalla saadaan enemmän.

----------


## killerpop

> ... joten voisin kuvitella, että HSL-mallissa myös yhteydet Nurmijärveltä Mannerheimintien varteen järjestettäisiin varsin tiheinä. Ei välttämättä vaihdottomina, mutta mahdollinen voisi olla vaikkapa joku 10 minuutin välein kulkeva Kivistön runkolinja


No eikö Kivistön runkolinja voisi kulkea vähintään Klaukkalaan asti? Tosin ei se tilannetta sinänsä pelastaisi, koska tuleehan olla myös nopeat yhteydet Nurmijärveltä ja Rajamäeltä ilman turhaa kiertelyä.

Sikäli jos junat olisi se oikea ratkaisu, miksi ihmeessä nuo Korsisaaren autot poimivat edes matkustajia Hämeenlinnanväylän varresta? Vai vahingossako niitä sinne pysäytetään?

----------


## Eppu

Kyllähän tosiaan nuo Nurmijärven autot ovat joka kerta Hämeenlinnanväylän pysäkeillä pysähdelleet mennen tullen, mitä nyt on tullut harvoin kuljettua. Jotain asiasta kertoo myös se, että tuo Klaukkala - Kivistö -linja jäi kovin lyhytaikaiseksi kokeiluksi. Vaihdot kehärataan toimivat jo nyt Keimolan pysäkeiltä varsin hyvin, ja vaihtaminen kohtuullisen vähäistä. Ainoastaan ne, jotka haluavat johonkin muualle kuin bussireitin varrelle tai keskustaan, eivät vaihda. Ja miksi ihmeessä vaihtaisivat kun siitä on vaivaa ja se suurella todennäköisyydellä hidastaa matkaa.
Olisi Nurmijärveläisten etu että suorat bussiyhteydet säilyisivät Helsingin keskustaan vähintäänkin arkisin, mikäli liittyminen HSL:ään toteutuu.
Varsin monessa tapauksessa tällainen pakkovaihtamisen ihannointi on mielestäni vähintäänkin ärsyttävää, joskus se pistää myös vihaksi asti. Mitenkähän lienee sitten Tuusulan suunnan kanssa, että laitetaanko tämä pakkovaihtaminen palvelun "parantamiseksi" jonnekin, esim. Leinelän tai Tikkurilan asemalle? Jos näin kävisi, niin ei voi ymmärtää. Tästä tulikin mieleeni, että kuinkahan kauan tuo linja 962 vielä keikkuu linjavalikoimassa mukana, hiljaistahan siellä aina on mitä nyt on harvoin tullut havaittua. Kertoo jotain tuollaisen yhteyden tarpeesta - että sitä tuskin kovin paljoa käytetään kun matkan määränpää on Helsingin keskusta...

----------


## samulih

> Kyllähän tosiaan nuo Nurmijärven autot ovat joka kerta Hämeenlinnanväylän pysäkeillä pysähdelleet mennen tullen, mitä nyt on tullut harvoin kuljettua. Jotain asiasta kertoo myös se, että tuo Klaukkala - Kivistö -linja jäi kovin lyhytaikaiseksi kokeiluksi. Vaihdot kehärataan toimivat jo nyt Keimolan pysäkeiltä varsin hyvin, ja vaihtaminen kohtuullisen vähäistä. Ainoastaan ne, jotka haluavat johonkin muualle kuin bussireitin varrelle tai keskustaan, eivät vaihda. Ja miksi ihmeessä vaihtaisivat kun siitä on vaivaa ja se suurella todennäköisyydellä hidastaa matkaa.
> Olisi Nurmijärveläisten etu että suorat bussiyhteydet säilyisivät Helsingin keskustaan vähintäänkin arkisin, mikäli liittyminen HSL:ään toteutuu.
> Varsin monessa tapauksessa tällainen pakkovaihtamisen ihannointi on mielestäni vähintäänkin ärsyttävää, joskus se pistää myös vihaksi asti. Mitenkähän lienee sitten Tuusulan suunnan kanssa, että laitetaanko tämä pakkovaihtaminen palvelun "parantamiseksi" jonnekin, esim. Leinelän tai Tikkurilan asemalle? Jos näin kävisi, niin ei voi ymmärtää. Tästä tulikin mieleeni, että kuinkahan kauan tuo linja 962 vielä keikkuu linjavalikoimassa mukana, hiljaistahan siellä aina on mitä nyt on harvoin tullut havaittua. Kertoo jotain tuollaisen yhteyden tarpeesta - että sitä tuskin kovin paljoa käytetään kun matkan määränpää on Helsingin keskusta...


Onnistuihan se Itä-Helsingissä vuosikymmeniä sitten ja liki kaikki ovat tyytyväisiä? Harva kuitenkin on matkalla keskustaan.

----------


## pehkonen

> Onnistuihan se Itä-Helsingissä vuosikymmeniä sitten ja liki kaikki ovat tyytyväisiä? Harva kuitenkin on matkalla keskustaan.


Itä-Helsingissä korvattiin Itäväylää ja Sörnäisten rantatietä kulkevat suorat bussit metrolla, joka kulkee "lähes" samaa reittiä pitkin. Matkat muualle kuin aivan ytimeen eivät paljoakaan muuttuneet. Jos verrataan Nurmijärven liikenteen siirtoa vaihdolliseksi junayritelmäksi. Olisi vertauksena, että Itä-Helsingistä pääsi keskustan suuntaan kiertämällä Malmin ja/tai Huopalahten kautta?

----------


## Miska

> Itä-Helsingissä korvattiin Itäväylää ja Sörnäisten rantatietä kulkevat suorat bussit metrolla, joka kulkee "lähes" samaa reittiä pitkin. Matkat muualle kuin aivan ytimeen eivät paljoakaan muuttuneet. Jos verrataan Nurmijärven liikenteen siirtoa vaihdolliseksi junayritelmäksi. Olisi vertauksena, että Itä-Helsingistä pääsi keskustan suuntaan kiertämällä Malmin ja/tai Huopalahten kautta?


En kyllä näin äkkiseltään osaa nähdä Kivistö - Helsinki -välin rataa erityisen kiertelevänä, vaikka se maankäytön keskellä kulkeekin.

----------


## Minä vain

Nykyinen 25 minuutin juna Kivistöön on hieman hidas. Tekisin niin että katkaisisin kyllä Nurmijärven bussit Kivistöön, mutta vain jos samalla sinne kulkisi jonkinlainen pikajuna. Ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella nopean junan ei välttämättä tarvitse kulkea useammin kuin 30 min välein, koska millekään alueelle Nurmijärvellä ei tuolloin kulje busseja useammin kuin 30 min välein.

----------


## mlahdenm

> Nykyinen 25 minuutin juna Kivistöön on hieman hidas. Tekisin niin että katkaisisin kyllä Nurmijärven bussit Kivistöön, mutta vain jos samalla sinne kulkisi jonkinlainen pikajuna. Ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella nopean junan ei välttämättä tarvitse kulkea useammin kuin 30 min välein, koska millekään alueelle Nurmijärvellä ei tuolloin kulje busseja useammin kuin 30 min välein.


Pikajunaa ei kehäradalle saada, vaan kaikkien junien on kuljettava siellä samaa nopeutta. Syynä on tietysti se, että pikajuna saavuttaisi edellisen (kaikilla asemilla pysähtyvän junan) varsin nopeasti. Lisäksi kehäradan junien on Huopalahden ja Helsingin sekä Hiekkaaharjun ja Helsingin välillä kuljettava tarkasti lomittain A- ja K-junien kanssa.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Lisäksi kehäradan junien on Huopalahden ja Helsingin sekä Hiekkaaharjun ja Helsingin välillä kuljettava tarkasti lomittain A- ja K-junien kanssa.


Tämä ei kylläkään pidä paikkaansa, sillä puolenvaihto onnistuu kaupunkiradoilta kaukojunaraiteille niin Tikkurilassa kuin Ilmalan ja Huopalahden välillä olevalla Kivihaan puolenvaihtopaikallakin.

----------


## petteri

> Tämä ei kylläkään pidä paikkaansa, sillä puolenvaihto onnistuu kaupunkiradoilta kaukojunaraiteille niin Tikkurilassa kuin Ilmalan ja Huopalahden välillä olevalla Kivihaan puolenvaihtopaikallakin.


Teoriassa onnistuu, käytännössä ei. Nykyisin siirtyminen lähiliikenneraiteilta kaukoliikenneraiteille tapahtuu samassa tasossa ja kun junan pitää ylittää raiteita, puolenvaihdot muiden raiteiden yli söisivät sekä pääradan kaukoliikenneraiteiden että kaupunkiradan ratakapasiteettia todella paljon eikä niiltä saataisi läpi läheskään nykyistä vuoromäärää. Muutenkin kaukoliikenneraiteet ovat ruuhkassa aika lailla täyskäytössä.

----------


## Minä vain

> Pikajunaa ei kehäradalle saada, vaan kaikkien junien on kuljettava siellä samaa nopeutta. Syynä on tietysti se, että pikajuna saavuttaisi edellisen (kaikilla asemilla pysähtyvän junan) varsin nopeasti. Lisäksi kehäradan junien on Huopalahden ja Helsingin sekä Hiekkaaharjun ja Helsingin välillä kuljettava tarkasti lomittain A- ja K-junien kanssa.


Edellisen junan saavuttaminen ei ole ongelma, sillä jos hitaiden junien vuoroväliksi laitetaan 15 min, nopea juna voi olla 7 min nopeampi kuin hidas juna yhteisellä osuudella. Nopeiden junien ei välttämättä tarvitse ajaa Kivistöä tai Lentoasemaa idemmäksi, jolloin Helsingin ja Hiekkaharjun välillä jää sovitettavaksi vain 15 min välein Kehäradalta tuleva juna.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tämä ei kylläkään pidä paikkaansa, sillä puolenvaihto onnistuu kaupunkiradoilta kaukojunaraiteille niin Tikkurilassa kuin Ilmalan ja Huopalahden välillä olevalla Kivihaan puolenvaihtopaikallakin.


Tässä tarkoitettiin Kehäradan junilla I- j P-junia, jotka kyllä jatkossakin käyttävät kaupunkiraiteita varmasti koko matkallaan. Tämä käytännössä synkronoi niiden vuorovälin yhteneväiseksi K- ja A-junien kanssa, mikäli vuoroväleistä halutaan edes missään määrin tolkulliset. Tämä sitten taas lukitsee mahdollisen kaukojunan Kehäradalla kulkemaan hitaasti.

----------


## pehkonen

> Edellisen junan saavuttaminen ei ole ongelma, sillä jos hitaiden junien vuoroväliksi laitetaan 15 min, nopea juna voi olla 7 min nopeampi kuin hidas juna yhteisellä osuudella. Nopeiden junien ei välttämättä tarvitse ajaa Kivistöä tai Lentoasemaa idemmäksi, jolloin Helsingin ja Hiekkaharjun välillä jää sovitettavaksi vain 15 min välein Kehäradalta tuleva juna.


Jos alunperin olisi rakennettu Lentoasemalle 1-2 lisäraidetta, niin sitä olisi voinut suunnitella pääteasemaksi. Mutta kun ei, niin ... .

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Tässä tarkoitettiin Kehäradan junilla I- j P-junia, jotka kyllä jatkossakin käyttävät kaupunkiraiteita varmasti koko matkallaan. Tämä käytännössä synkronoi niiden vuorovälin yhteneväiseksi K- ja A-junien kanssa, mikäli vuoroväleistä halutaan edes missään määrin tolkulliset. Tämä sitten taas lukitsee mahdollisen kaukojunan Kehäradalla kulkemaan hitaasti.


Kaiketi näin tarkoitettiinkin, mutta lainaamassani viestissä puhuttiin nimenomaan A- ja K-junista, ei I- ja P-junista, kuten huomasit.

Enivei, ainakin ilta-aikaan pohjoisen suunnasta tulevien kaukojunien kääntö Tikkurilassa lentoaseman ja edelleen Huopalahden kautta Helsinkiin kulkeviksi voisi olla ehkä toteutettavissakin, kun Kehäradan liikenne on muutenkin väljempää. Se mitä varsinaista lisäarvoa tuo matkustajille ja VR:lle toisi, onkin sitten eri keskustelu: ainakaan matka-aika ei kovin paljoa lentoasemalle nopeutuisi.

----------


## pehkonen

> Kaiketi näin tarkoitettiinkin, mutta lainaamassani viestissä puhuttiin nimenomaan A- ja K-junista, ei I- ja P-junista, kuten huomasit.
> 
> Enivei, ainakin ilta-aikaan pohjoisen suunnasta tulevien kaukojunien kääntö Tikkurilassa lentoaseman ja edelleen Huopalahden kautta Helsinkiin kulkeviksi voisi olla ehkä toteutettavissakin, kun Kehäradan liikenne on muutenkin väljempää. Se mitä varsinaista lisäarvoa tuo matkustajille ja VR:lle toisi, onkin sitten eri keskustelu: ainakaan matka-aika ei kovin paljoa lentoasemalle nopeutuisi.


Hyvä idea. Tosin vasta 19.30 - 22.00 on I-junien vuoroväli 15 minsaa ja 22.20 - 23.50 30 minsaa (Tikkurilan aikojen mukaan) eli eipä apuja kaukojunille. Kaukoliikenteessä taas Tikkurilasta Helsinkiin kello 19.30 jälkeen kulkevat IC10 (18.27), S146 (19.38), IC26 (20.19), S88 (21.19), IC70 (21.27) ja IC184 (21.38).

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

Mielenkiintoista minusta järvenpääläisenä tässä Tuusulan HSL-jutussa on, että Tuusulan kunnan budjetissa joukkoliikenteen määrärahat eivät juurikaan kasva HSL:ään liittymisen johdosta. Itsenäisesti tai osana HSL:ää kyse on noin 3 miljoonan summasta. Tai näin ainakin nyt on laskettu.

Sen sijaan jos Järvenpää liittyisi HSL:ään, kasvaisi kyseinen momentti noin 0,9 miljoonasta neljään miljoonaan sikäli mikäli ymmärsin oikein Tuusulan HSL-selvitykset. En voi sanoa ymmärtäväni, että miksi HSL haluaa periä Järvenpäältä näin älyttömän suurta summaa. Toki se summa on sitten samaa luokkaa kuin Kerava maksaa, mutta saako järvenpääläiset HSL:stä todellakin niin suurta etua kuin mitä kapungin budjetista maksetaa. Vaikea uskoa.

Nythän Järvenpää saa ikään kuin rusinat pullasta jos/(kun?) Tuusula liittyy. Järvenpääläinen voikin matkustaa HSL-matkakortilla lähijunassa ja saada liityntäliikenteen samaan pakettiin, tai sitten matkustaa hiukan edullisemmin VR:n lipuilla ilman vaihto-oikeutta. Tämä siis sen vuoksi, että Tuusulan liityntäliikenteen vuoksi kyseiset lipputyypit tulevat tarjolle tuusulalaisille, joskin ilmeisesti subventoituun hintaan eli kk-hinta saattaa järvenpääläisille olla korkeampi, kuitenkin huomattavasti edullisempi kuin nykyinen VR-lippu + HSL-lippu yhteensä.

----------


## hana

> Savonlinjan kotisivuilla on tieto, että he jatkavat Järvenpään paikallisliikenteessä vuodet 2017-2018. Nurmijärvellä Korsisaari jatkaa liikennöimistä vuoden 2018 vuoden loppuun asti ja Nurmijärvellä päätetään keväällä 2017 mahdollisesta liittymisestä HSL-alueeseen vuoden 2019 alusta. Onko jossain tietoa jatkaako Korsisaari myös Tuusulassa? Siellähän on myös käyty keskustelua mahdollisesta liittymisestä HSL-alueeseen.


Ilmeisesti tuossa Järvenpään kilpailutuksessa on ollut jotain epäselvyyksiä ja sen olisikin voittanut Reissu Ruoti.

----------


## KriZuu

> Ilmeisesti tuossa Järvenpään kilpailutuksessa on ollut jotain epäselvyyksiä ja sen olisikin voittanut Reissu Ruoti.


Ahaa. Mielenkiintoista. Kilpailutuksessa oli vaatimuksena 2 ison bussin lisäksi 3 pikkubussia. Reissu Ruodin voitto selittäisi sen, että heidän Lahden varikollaan seisoi reilu viikko sitten kolme Oubusin entistä Kutsenitsia, jotka liikennöivät Oulun citylinjoilla.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

> Ilmeisesti tuossa Järvenpään kilpailutuksessa on ollut jotain epäselvyyksiä ja sen olisikin voittanut Reissu Ruoti.


Kummallista. Katsoin tuolta markkinaoikeus.fi-sivustolta ja sen mukaan Järvenpään kaupunkikehityslautakunta on 10.11.2016 kokouksessaan tehnyt pykässä 69 aiheeseen liittyvän päätöksen. Kyseisen pvm kokouksen pöytäkirjassa ei kuitenkaan tuota pykälää ole... Onko siis asiassa vielä jotain salaista kun ei pöytäkirjamerkintääkään ole? Pitäisihän nyt pöytäkirjassa kuitenkin olla merkintä, että asiaa on käsitelty vaikka sisältö olisikin luottamuksellista...

----------


## rane

Tuollahan tuo on sanottu, Ruotille on mennyt:
http://www.jarvenpaa.fi/--Paljon-muu...49&navipath=38

----------


## Eppu

> Tuollahan tuo on sanottu, Ruotille on mennyt:
> http://www.jarvenpaa.fi/--Paljon-muu...49&navipath=38


Totta se on joo. Vaatimuksena oli 2 isoa bussia, joten scalat saivat tästä vakkarihommia. Mutta kaipa siellä täytyy joku vara-autokin olla eli olisivatko yhden sellaisen lisäksi hommanneet? Vai onko peräti sähkö-lahtikko vielä hengissä?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Miska

> Totta se on joo. Vaatimuksena oli 2 isoa bussia, joten scalat saivat tästä vakkarihommia. Mutta kaipa siellä täytyy joku vara-autokin olla eli olisivatko yhden sellaisen lisäksi hommanneet? Vai onko peräti sähkö-lahtikko vielä hengissä?


Tosin 9 vuoden maksimi-ikävaatimuksen noista autoista täyttää vain uudempi Scala, jolla silläkin ikäraja tulee täyteen elokuussa. Kaikista Transdevilta Scanialle palautuneista 09-Scaloista ei taida olla vielä havaintoja uusilla omistajilla. Voisikohan olla, että joku tuollainen olisi mennyt Ruotille?

----------


## Eppu

> Tosin 9 vuoden maksimi-ikävaatimuksen noista autoista täyttää vain uudempi Scala, jolla silläkin ikäraja tulee täyteen elokuussa. Kaikista Transdevilta Scanialle palautuneista 09-Scaloista ei taida olla vielä havaintoja uusilla omistajilla. Voisikohan olla, että joku tuollainen olisi mennyt Ruotille?


Paljonkin mahdollista, mikäli näitä on vielä ollut vapaana. Olemassaolevilla Scaloilla on kyllä ollut töitä toisaallakin, onhan niitä talviaikaan havaittu Helsingissä joissakin kaiketi kouluihin liittyvissä ajoissa. Asia pitäneekin käydä lähiaikoina toteamassa kameran kanssa  :Wink: 

Tuo sähköistetty Lahti 402 on muuten näköjään kuopattu jo syksyllä 2015.

----------


## kuukanko

Kun kerran Järvenpään hankinnasta on valitettu Markkinaoikeuteen, voi myös olla että siellä mennäänkin nyt väliaikaisella sopimuksella, jolloin kaluston ikärajoista on voitu joustaa.

----------


## Zambo

> Kun kerran Järvenpään hankinnasta on valitettu Markkinaoikeuteen, voi myös olla että siellä mennäänkin nyt väliaikaisella sopimuksella, jolloin kaluston ikärajoista on voitu joustaa.


Kaupunkikehityslautakunnan päätös $69 (mainitaan markkinaoikeuteen tehdyssä valituksessa) puuttuu edelleen pöytäkirjoista. Edellinen kokous päättyy $68 ja seuraava alkaa $70.

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> Tuo sähköistetty Lahti 402 on muuten näköjään kuopattu jo syksyllä 2015.


Tarkoitatko siis että romutettu vai hävitetty muuten johonkin?

----------


## KriZuu

> Tuo sähköistetty Lahti 402 on muuten näköjään kuopattu jo syksyllä 2015.


Kyseinen yksilö seisoi vielä syksyllä Ruodin Lahden varikolla hylättynä, mutta on nyt poistunut sieltäkin.

----------


## antsa

Hinurilla veivät sen pois.. epäilen Paimelaa ?

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Kävin tänään (ma 9.1.2017) katselemassa Järvenpään paikkurissa ja palvelulinjoilla pyöriviä Ruoteja: en tiedä, näinkö kaikkia liikenteessä olleita.
Täyskokoisia busseja näkyi Scalat 20/TJY-500 ja 21/GHI-784 sekä Star 503 10/MRR-60; pikkubusseja Kutsenits-Ivecot UOF-426 ja UOF-427 (entisiä Oulun Citybusseja Oubusilta, sitä ennen Huipuilta).
Jokunen kuva tästä alkaen vasemmalle: https://www.flickr.com/photos/51934812@N03/32090218311 .

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

> Kaupunkikehityslautakunnan päätös $69 (mainitaan markkinaoikeuteen tehdyssä valituksessa) puuttuu edelleen pöytäkirjoista. Edellinen kokous päättyy $68 ja seuraava alkaa $70.


Pöytäkirjan ote löytyy nyt ktweb.jarvenpaa.fi-sivustolta kysyttyäni asiakirjoja kirjaamosta. Eräs asiaa tunteva henkilö kertoi, että tuo kuntatiedon julkaisujärjestelmän (ktweb) "ominaisuuksiin" kuuluu, että kun asia merkitään valmistelussa salaiseksi niin ensinnäkin koko pykälä tulee salaiseksi, osittaista salausta ei voi tehdä, ja lisäksi kun pykälä on merkitty salaiseksi, niin se jääkin salaiseksi ellei sitä sitten käsin käydä muuttamassa julkiseksi, ja tämä käsityöhän usein unohtuu.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:33 ----------




> Pöytäkirjan ote löytyy nyt ktweb.jarvenpaa.fi-sivustolta kysyttyäni asiakirjoja kirjaamosta. Eräs asiaa tunteva henkilö kertoi, että tuo kuntatiedon julkaisujärjestelmän (ktweb) "ominaisuuksiin" kuuluu, että kun asia merkitään valmistelussa salaiseksi niin ensinnäkin koko pykälä tulee salaiseksi, osittaista salausta ei voi tehdä, ja lisäksi kun pykälä on merkitty salaiseksi, niin se jääkin salaiseksi ellei sitä sitten käsin käydä muuttamassa julkiseksi, ja tämä käsityöhän usein unohtuu.


Myös kaupunkikehytsltk ptk 1.12.2016 § 80 on oikaisuvaatimus ja sen johdosta tehty oikaisupäätös, jolla siis sopimus päätyi Reissu-ruotille vaikka 69 § päätöksessä kilpailutuksen voitti Savonlinja.

Luettuani nuo paperit en onnistunut ymmärtämään, että mikä oli tämä puuttuva kansilehti, joka Reissu-ruotin tarjouksesta puuttui ja johti hylkäämiseen ennen oikaisuvaatimusta...

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

Tuusulassa kopsahti juuri nuija ja päättivät liittyä HSL:ään äänin 31-20. Kuulukos Tuusulan asiat siis tästä lähtien tuonne HSL-ketjuun vaikka osa Keski-Uuttamaata se maantieteellisesti edellenkin on?

----------


## kuukanko

Nurmijärven valittua, etteivät halua liittyä HSL:ään, Uudenmaan ELY-keskus on aloittanut seuraavan käyttöoikeussopimuksen kilpailuttamisen Nurmijärven bussiliikenteestä. Sopimusaika on hulppeat 1.1.2019 - 31.12.2028.

Pitkä sopimus mahdollistaa tiukemmat kalustovaatimukset: vuoden 2021 loppuun asti puolet kalustosta on oltava päästöiltään vähintään Euro6-tasoa, sen jälkeen vähintään 80%. Kaiken muun kaluston on oltava päästöiltään vähintään Euro5-tasoa. Kaluston maksimi-ikä on 12 vuotta ja keski-ikävaatimus 8 vuotta (keski-ikävaatimus ei koske vuotta 2028).

Laskenta-aikaa on runsaasti, tarjoukset jätetään vasta 12.12.2017 mennessä. Kilpailu pyritään ratkaisemaan tämän vuoden loppuun mennessä.

Tarjouspyyntö löytyy ELY-keskusten joukkoliikenteen hankintojen sivulta (alueeksi on valittava Uusimaa).

----------


## Joonas Pio

Nyt tulee mielenkiintoinen tarjouskilpailu, kun sopimuskausi on kerrankin ELY-kilpailussa pitkä ja myös sijainnin puolesta ottajia tuolle paketille löytynee Korsisaaren lisäksi lähikunnista ja HSL-alueen liikennöitsijöistä. Mielestäni rohkea veto ja aika näyttää kannattiko tämä valinta, eli olla liittymättä HSL:ään ja antaa yksinoikeus kymmeneksi vuodeksi.

----------


## aki

Nurmijärven liikenne siis kilpailutetaan yhtenä kokonaisuutena johon sisältyy Nurmijärven sisäinen liikenne sekä yhteydet Hyvinkäälle ja Helsinkiin. Liikennöitsijä saa itse suunnitella reitit ja aikataulut ELY:n antamien raamien mukaisesti. Kuka määrittää tulevat linjatunnukset? HSL-alueelle suuntautuvat linjat kai numeroidaan jatkossakin nykysysteemin mukaisella tavalla mutta päättääkö sisäisten linjojen tunnukset liikennöitsijä vai ELY? 
Kalustovaatimusten tiukentuessa Korsisaari joutuisi uudistamaan kalustoaan varsin paljon mutta uskon sen olevan kilpailutuksessa siltikin vahvoilla. Sillä on pitkä kokemus alueen liikennöinnistä josta on varmaan hyötyä tarjouslaskennassa. Muita vahvoja kilpailijoita saattaa olla ainakin Savonlinja  ja Ventoniemi. Vaikea sanoa kiinnostaako tämän tyyppinen liikennöinti HSL-alueen isoja operaattoreita. Transdev tuskin ainakaan osallistuu kun on muutenkin poistumassa Suomesta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Nykyään ei oikein voi laskea mitään sen varaan, että on saanut touhuta tietyllä alueella pitkään ja rauhassa. Koko Uudellamaalla on lukuisat vuorot vaihtaneet liikennöitsijää ainakin kerran, ihan jo markkinaehtoisessakin liikenteessä. Lisäksi ainakin Nobina on tarjonnut jo aikaisemmin Etelä-Suomen kilpailuihin, joten ehkä nykyistä liikennealuetta lähellä oleva paketti saattaisi kiinnostaa. Mainitsemasi kolme liikennöitsijää varmasti kisaavat noista, ehkä myös PL. Mielenkiintoista nähdä joka tapauksessa miten käy, Korsisaarelle tuon paketin menettäminen olisi kylmää kyytiä.

----------


## Rehtori

> Nykyään ei oikein voi laskea mitään sen varaan, että on saanut touhuta tietyllä alueella pitkään ja rauhassa. Koko Uudellamaalla on lukuisat vuorot vaihtaneet liikennöitsijää ainakin kerran, ihan jo markkinaehtoisessakin liikenteessä. Lisäksi ainakin Nobina on tarjonnut jo aikaisemmin Etelä-Suomen kilpailuihin, joten ehkä nykyistä liikennealuetta lähellä oleva paketti saattaisi kiinnostaa. Mainitsemasi kolme liikennöitsijää varmasti kisaavat noista, ehkä myös PL. Mielenkiintoista nähdä joka tapauksessa miten käy, Korsisaarelle tuon paketin menettäminen olisi kylmää kyytiä.


Ehkä HelB:n myötä Koiviston autokin voisi olla kiinnostunut. Aika hyvin löytyy konsernista osaamista tämän tyyppiseen liikenteeseen.

----------


## Melamies

> Nurmijärven valittua, etteivät halua liittyä HSL:ään, Uudenmaan ELY-keskus on aloittanut seuraavan käyttöoikeussopimuksen kilpailuttamisen Nurmijärven bussiliikenteestä. Sopimusaika on hulppeat 1.1.2019 - 31.12.2028.


Entä jos Nurmijärvi muuttaa mielensä ja liittyy sittenkin HSL:ään, mitä tuolle ELY:n käyttöoikeussopimukselle silloin tapahtuu?

----------


## pehkonen

> Entä jos Nurmijärvi muuttaa mielensä ja liittyy sittenkin HSL:ään, mitä tuolle ELY:n käyttöoikeussopimukselle silloin tapahtuu?


Kävisikö kuten Tuusulan tapauksessa? https://www.hsl.fi/uutiset/2017/tuus...an-hslaan-9715 

--- Lainaus ---
"Tuusulan bussiliikenne hoidetaan aluksi voimassa olevien liikennöintisopimusten mukaan, mutta sopimukset siirretään vuoden vaihteesta HSL:lle."
--- Lainaus loppu ---

----------


## Melamies

> Kävisikö kuten Tuusulan tapauksessa? https://www.hsl.fi/uutiset/2017/tuus...an-hslaan-9715 
> 
> --- Lainaus ---
> "Tuusulan bussiliikenne hoidetaan aluksi voimassa olevien liikennöintisopimusten mukaan, mutta sopimukset siirretään vuoden vaihteesta HSL:lle."
> --- Lainaus loppu ---


Silloin ELY:n sopimus on tässä tapauksessa todella korkean riskin sopimus liikennötsijälle.

----------


## pehkonen

> Silloin ELY:n sopimus on tässä tapauksessa todella korkean riskin sopimus liikennötsijälle.


No miten sen ottaa? Ajattelin, että sopimus siirtyy sellaisenaan HSL:lle.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> No miten sen ottaa? Ajattelin, että sopimus siirtyy sellaisenaan HSL:lle.


Tai itse pikemminkin uskon että tälläisen tilanteen varalle on molemminpuolinen irtisanomisoikeus ja/tai neuvotteluvevolvollisuus mahdollisista muutoksissa sopimuksen sisällössä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tai itse pikemminkin uskon että tälläisen tilanteen varalle on molemminpuolinen irtisanomisoikeus ja/tai neuvotteluvevolvollisuus mahdollisista muutoksissa sopimuksen sisällössä.


Sopimusehdothan löytyvät tuolta tarjouspyynnöstä. Suora lainaus sieltä: "Mikäli lainsäädännön mukaisten toimivaltaisten viranomaisten toimivalta-alueet tai organisaatiot muuttuvat (esim. maakuntauudistuksen yhteydessä tai Nurmijärven kunnan päättäessä liittyä HSL:ään) ja tämän käyttöoikeussopimuksen mukainen liikenne siirtyy toisen joukkoliikenteen toimivaltaisen viranomaisen toimialueeseen, voidaan sopimus siirtää näine ehtoineen kyseiselle toimivaltaiselle viranomaiselle."

Sinänsä käyttöoikeussopimuksen siirto HSL:lle ei olisi mitenkään yksinkertainen juttu, koska käyttöoikeussopimuksessa liikennöitsijän ansainta perustuu merkittävästi asiakkailta saataviin lipputuloihin. HSL:n lippujärjestelmään siirtyminen tarkoittaisi hyvin varmasti myös lippujen hintojen muuttumista, millä voisi olla joko positiivinen tai negatiivinen vaikutus liikennöitsijän saamiin tuloihin.

----------


## Melamies

Eikö HSL voisi sopimuksen siirtyessä heille tehdä  melkein mitä vain, esim kilpailuttaa sen uudestaan erilaisilla ehdoilla? Jos sen hetkisen liikennötsijän kalusto ei täytä HSL:n vaatimuksia muuten kuin päästöluokituksen suhteen, on riski liikennöitsijälle todella iso.

----------


## kuukanko

> Eikö HSL voisi sopimuksen siirtyessä heille tehdä  melkein mitä vain, esim kilpailuttaa sen uudestaan erilaisilla ehdoilla? Jos sen hetkisen liikennötsijän kalusto ei täytä HSL:n vaatimuksia muuten kuin päästöluokituksen suhteen, on riski liikennöitsijälle todella iso.


Sopimushan sitoisi koko sopimusajan myös HSL:ää, jos sopimus siirtyisi sille. Kuten aiemmassa lainauksessa luki, sopimus siirtyisi "näine ehtoineen" eli HSL ei voisi muuttaa sopimusta yksipuolisesti.

----------


## Melamies

> Sopimushan sitoisi koko sopimusajan myös HSL:ää, jos sopimus siirtyisi sille. Kuten aiemmassa lainauksessa luki, sopimus siirtyisi "näine ehtoineen" eli HSL ei voisi muuttaa sopimusta yksipuolisesti.


Koska en ole juristi, kysynpä vielä. Sopimus *voidaan* siirtää, mutta ei siis välttämättä siirretä? Jos HSL ei haluakaan em sopimusta, mutta on kuitenkin oikeutettu/velvoitettu järjestämään joukkoliikenteen parhaaksi katsomallaan tavalla.

Tästähän voi syntyä mielenkiintoinen ennakkotapaus. 10 vuotta on kuitenkin pitkä sopimuskausi ja näyttää, että HSL:n alue laajenee kunta kerrallaan sopivien kuntien asukasmäärien kasvaessa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Koska en ole juristi, kysynpä vielä. Sopimus *voidaan* siirtää, mutta ei siis välttämättä siirretä? Jos HSL ei haluakaan em sopimusta, mutta on kuitenkin oikeutettu/velvoitettu järjestämään joukkoliikenteen parhaaksi katsomallaan tavalla.


Jos sopimusta ei siirretäisi, se jäisi sitten Uudenmaan ELY-keskukselle ja Nurmijärvi, ELY ja Hyvinkää jatkaisivat liikenteestä maksamista liikennöitsijälle. Sopimus takaa liikennöitsijälle yksinoikeuden Nurmijärven joukkoliikenteeseen eli HSL ei voisi järjestää sinne päällekkäistä liikennettä. Yksinoikeudesta poikkeuksen muodostaa vain Nurmijärven läpi menevä markkinaehtoinen liikenne, joka saapuu ja/tai poistuu Nurmijärvelle/Nurmijärveltä teitä 3, 25, 45, 130 tai 132.

----------


## JT

> Nurmijärven valittua, etteivät halua liittyä HSL:ään, Uudenmaan ELY-keskus on aloittanut seuraavan käyttöoikeussopimuksen kilpailuttamisen Nurmijärven bussiliikenteestä. Sopimusaika on hulppeat 1.1.2019 - 31.12.2028.
> 
> Pitkä sopimus mahdollistaa tiukemmat kalustovaatimukset: vuoden 2021 loppuun asti puolet kalustosta on oltava päästöiltään vähintään Euro6-tasoa, sen jälkeen vähintään 80%. Kaiken muun kaluston on oltava päästöiltään vähintään Euro5-tasoa. Kaluston maksimi-ikä on 12 vuotta ja keski-ikävaatimus 8 vuotta (keski-ikävaatimus ei koske vuotta 2028).
> 
> Laskenta-aikaa on runsaasti, tarjoukset jätetään vasta 12.12.2017 mennessä. Kilpailu pyritään ratkaisemaan tämän vuoden loppuun mennessä.


Nurmijärven kilpailutus ratkesi nopeasti. Ainoan tarjouksen jätti Nurmijärven Linja Oy, jolta palvelu myös hankitaan: http://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/1...f-eaa022c6f5a6

Tarjouspyyntö on varmaankin ollut melko epäselvä ja sisältänyt runsaasti erilaisia riskejä, koska tarkentavia kysymyksiä on esitetty todella paljon. Nämä voisivat olla syitä siihen, ettei tarjouksia lopulta tullut muilta kuin nykyiseltä liikennöitsijältä, vaikka sopimuskauden pituus on pitkä ja sopimuksen arvo suuri.

----------


## Bussihullu

En tiedä onko tämä vakiokalustoa , koska en asu alueella, mutta

Linjalla 23 oli Reissu Ruodin auto numero 8, jokin minibussi

----------


## hana

Kuka voitti Järvenpään paikallisliikenteen? Ilmeisesti ainakin liikennöitsijä vaihtuu.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kuka voitti Järvenpään paikallisliikenteen? Ilmeisesti ainakin liikennöitsijä vaihtuu.


Ratkaisu ei ole vielä julkinen kaupungin pöytäkirjapalvelussa.

----------


## Timppa-70

Kymen charterline Oy hakee työntekijöitä Järvenpäähän.

https://paikat.te-palvelut.fi/tpt/10127839

----------


## Timppa-70

Järvenpään kaupungin tiedote: https://www.jarvenpaa.fi/tiedotepals...pager_current=

Järvenpään bussiliikenteen liikennöitsijä vaihtuu vuodenvaihteessa

Myös paikallisbussiliikenteen kalusto uusiutuu samalla ja saa ulkoasukseen kaupungin uuden brändin mukaisen ilmeen. Uusi kalusto ja aikataulut tulevat liikenteeseen 2.1.2020.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Onko kenelläkään havaintoa Järvenpään kalustosta?

----------


## Eppu

> Onko kenelläkään havaintoa Järvenpään kalustosta?


Näköjään ainakin ikkunapaku COC-368 näkyi tänään linjalla. Oikeita busseja vissiinkin näkyy ainoastaan arkisin. Mikäli tänään kohtaamaani tietotoimistoon on luottaminen, on käytössä jotain lainabusseja siihen asti kunnes KCL:n hankkimat omat autot toimitetaan.

----------


## Mokka

> Onko kenelläkään havaintoa Järvenpään kalustosta?


BPA-279 Volvo 8900LE Ex. TDF 1203. valkoiset kyljet, katto HSL sininen.

ZKE-707 Volvo 8700. Kymen Charteline väritys.

AUI-817 Volvo 9700NG. E. Rantanen väritys.

Toinen sprintteri löytyy rekisterillä COC-367.

Tuollaisia näkynyt Järvenpäässä pyörimässä.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Käväisin pyörähtämässä Järvenpään asemalla lauantaina 11.1.2020.
Kun oli viikonloppu, ajoi Kymen Charterline paikkuria tosiaan valkoisilla pikkumersuilla 
COC-369: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735613@N02/49372941522 ja
COC-368: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735613@N02/49372820876
12:15 asemalta eri suuntiin lähteneissä 665K-linjan vuoroissa oli Pohjolan Liikenteen autot
990: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735613@N02/49372874281 (pisteet historiallisen Mariefors-nimen vaalimisesta :-) ) ja
992: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735613@N02/49373121972

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:08 ----------

Kamerani eteen sattuneiden Kymen Charterlinen Avestark-Mersujen lisäksi talossa on tosiaan myös Mokan bongaama COC-367: sille antaa Trafi valmistenumeroksi WDB9076571P147694 ja samat speksit kuin sisarautoille (mukaan lukien käyttöönottopäivä 30.12.2019).

----------


## Karosa

Torstai 26.3.

Kymen Charterline #25 (BPA-280, HSL-tilaajaväreissä) / Järvenpää 23Y

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Torstai 26.3.
> 
> Kymen Charterline #25 (BPA-280, HSL-tilaajaväreissä) / Järvenpää 23Y


Ex Transdev 1204 tämä, eikös?

----------


## kuukanko

Volvo Bussien Facebook-sivulla on julkaisu Kymen Charterlinen uudesta Järvenpään paikallisliikenteeseen hankitusta 110-ovisesta Volvo 8900LE:stä rekisterillä ZMV-950.

----------


## QS6

https://areena.yle.fi/1-50534322

Nurmijärven Linja Oy:n tj. Antti Korsisaari ja Linja-autoliiton tj. Mika Mäkilä kertomassa joukkoliikenteen näkymistä yleisesti.

----------


## bernemi

VDL Citea LLE-120 tuli juuri vastaan Järvenpään paikkurin linjalla 24L. Kyseinen auto on ollut viime kuukausina monilla liikennöitsijöillä testikäytössä.

----------


## hana

Tietääkö joku minkä pituinen on Reissu Ruodin sopimus linjalla 988 ja kiinnostaa myös se, että miksi se on kilpailutettu erikseen?

----------


## eemeli113

> Tietääkö joku minkä pituinen on Reissu Ruodin sopimus linjalla 988 ja kiinnostaa myös se, että miksi se on kilpailutettu erikseen?


Sopimusaika on 3.6.2019 - 6.6.2021, optiovuosia kaksi. Aamu- ja iltapäivä näyttäisivät olevan jopa erillisinä kohteina, mutta Reissu Ruoti teki niistä yhdistelmätarjouksen. Kyseessä on UUDELY:n kilpailuttama liikennettä.

----------


## hana

> Sopimusaika on 3.6.2019 - 6.6.2021, optiovuosia kaksi. Aamu- ja iltapäivä näyttäisivät olevan jopa erillisinä kohteina, mutta Reissu Ruoti teki niistä yhdistelmätarjouksen. Kyseessä on UUDELY:n kilpailuttama liikennettä.


Lähinnä mietin miksi 988 ei ole samassa kilpailutuksessa mm. 986:n, 987:n ja 989:n kanssa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Lähinnä mietin miksi 988 ei ole samassa kilpailutuksessa mm. 986:n, 987:n ja 989:n kanssa.


986, 987 ja 989 palvelevat pitkälti HSL-aluetta (Pohjois-Sipoota) ja ne ovat HSL:n kilpailuttamaa liikennettä. Meneekö 988 HSL-alueella ollenkaan vai pelkästään Järvenpään, Mäntsälän ja Pornaisten alueella? Jos ei mene, niin silloin on aivan ilmiselvää, miksei HSL hanki sitä.

----------


## samulih

> 986, 987 ja 989 palvelevat pitkälti HSL-aluetta (Pohjois-Sipoota) ja ne ovat HSL:n kilpailuttamaa liikennettä. Meneekö 988 HSL-alueella ollenkaan vai pelkästään Järvenpään, Mäntsälän ja Pornaisten alueella? Jos ei mene, niin silloin on aivan ilmiselvää, miksei HSL hanki sitä.


Kuka sitten on päättänyt että se on 988? Miksei normi joku muu, vai päättäkö joku ely-keskus numerot tjms merkinnä

----------


## zige94

> 986, 987 ja 989 palvelevat pitkälti HSL-aluetta (Pohjois-Sipoota) ja ne ovat HSL:n kilpailuttamaa liikennettä. Meneekö 988 HSL-alueella ollenkaan vai pelkästään Järvenpään, Mäntsälän ja Pornaisten alueella? Jos ei mene, niin silloin on aivan ilmiselvää, miksei HSL hanki sitä.


989 ei kyllä palvele HSL-aluetta pitkälti tai lähes ollenkaan. 989:n palvelualue reittivariaatioineen on Pornainen. Osassa 989:n vuoroista ei käy HSL-lippu edes Järvenpään alueellakaan.
987 ja 989 linjanumeroita yhdenmukaistetaan uudessa sopimuksessa, jolloin 987 ajaa Järvenpään suuntaan aina tien 146 kautta ja 989 palvelee Pornaisista Halkian ja Pihlajamäen suuntaan. Tällöin 988 ja 989 palvelevat samoja suuntia ja muutamalla 989:n kirjainvariaatioilla on paljolti yhtenäinen palvelualue Halkiasta Haarajoen kautta Järvenpäähän 988:n kanssa.

986 taas palvelee lähestulkoon kokonaan HSL-aluetta ja 987 ainoastaan pienen osan, pääasiallisena palvelualueenaan kuitenkin Pornainen. 986, 987 ja 989 ovat HSL:n kilpailuttamaa, yhteistyössä Uudenmaan ELY:n kanssa, kuten varmasti tiedätkin. Erikoisinta tässä kuviossa tekee se että 989 on jatkossa kokonaan HSL-liikenteen ulkopuolinen linja, kuten 988, mutta kuitenkin kilpailutettu samassa paketissa muiden kanssa.

----------

